# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر : اخبار واعمدة الخميس 12 مارس

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليوم الذكرى 12 لفقداء حادث أم مغد
 محمد الياس محجوب: نترحم على فقدائنا وندعو بالصحة والعافية لفقيري عدلان


  عمر الجندي


تمر  علينا اليوم الخميس 12/3/2015م الذكرى الثانية عشرة لحادث أمغد 12/3/2003م  الذي راح ضحيته نفرٌ كريم من أبناء المريخ المدرب صديق العمدة، الإداري عز  الدين الربيع، موظف الاتحاد عبد اللطيف الحاج، 12 عاماً ولا تزال الذكرى  حاضرة كلما طل علينا شهر مارس. 
قبل  الحادث بيوم وهو يوم الثلاثاء أدى المريخ مباراته التنافسية أمام فريق  التاكا باستاد كسلا وخسر اللقاء بهدف نظيف، وكان المريخ حينذاك حاز على  بطولة الممتاز لمدة ثلاث سنوات متتالية 2000- 2001م- و2002م وبعد اللقاء  طمأن المدرب صديق العمدة الجميع بأن المريخ بخير وما حدث كبوة عارضة  وسيحافظ على لقب الممتاز للموسم الرابع، وفي صباح الأربعاء 12/3/ وفي بهو  فندق هيبتون كان هنالك لقاء غير مخطط له أبرز المتحدثين فيه عز الدين  الربيع وعادل أبوجريشة واقترح الأول بعد العودة للخرطوم إصدار صحيفة تدافع  عن المريخ، ووافقه أبو جريشة الرأي والمساهمة في التمويل إلا أن القدر لم  يمهل الربيع للمضي في مشروعه، تحرك الجميع ببص أفراس بقيادة رئيس النادي  آنذاك الزعيم محمد إلياس محجوب ومحمد فقيري عدلان أمين الخزينة وعادل أبو  جريشة مدير الكرة وعز الدين الربيع عضو المجلس والزملاء عمر ادريس ، عبد  الله نور الله، هيثم قوون، حافظ محمد أحمد وكان الجميع في وئام يتجاذبون  أطراف الحديث، وفي اتصال هاتفي مع السيد محمد إلياس محجوب رئيس نادي المريخ  السابق ورئيس مجلس الشورى حالياً وأحد المتواجدين في بص أفراد حينذاك  فقال: نترحم على شهدائنا الأبرار الذين فقدناهم في ذلك الحادث المشئوم  ابتداء من ابن المريخ عز الدين الربيع والمدرب القدير صديق العمدة والإداري  عبد اللطيف الحاج وسائق بص أفراس وشهداء الحافلة التي اصطدم بها البص،  نسأل المولى لهم الرحمة ونتمنى للذين أصيبوا في ذلك الحادث ولا زالوا  يعانون من آثاره وهم الأخ الصديق فقيري عدلان نسأل له الصحة والعافية.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يؤدي مرانه الأساسي لكابوسكورب.. وأنصاره يؤازرون المدينة

 
 حافظ محمد أحمد
  يؤدي المريخ مساء غد تدريبه الأساسي  لمباراته أمام كابو سكورب الأنغولي السبت المقبل لحساب جولة ذهاب الدور  الأول من رابطة أبطال أفريقيا، وسيختتم المريخ تحضيراته بتدريب خفيف مساء  بعد غد وكان لاعبو الفريق قد انتظموا في معسكر مقفول بفندق كورال استعدادا  للمباراة.
 واستعاد المريخ توازنه بفوز مستحق على  الأمل عطبرة بهدفي بكري المدينة وعبده جابر في المباراة التي جرت أمس الأول  بالقلعة الحمراء لحساب الجولة الثامنة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتقدم  الأحمر خطوة مهمة للأمام في انتظار مباراته المقبلة أمام الخرطوم الوطني  وهي المباراة التي ستضع الفريق في مركز جيد قريب للغاية من المتصدر الهلال  ويبتعد الأحمر عن غريمه بفارق خمس نقاط غير أن الأزرق أدى مباريات أكثر  وسيكون الراحة في إحدى جولات المسابقة المقبلة.
 وينتظر أن يصحح غارزيتو أخطاء مباراة  الأمل ويفعل الجوانب الهجومية أكثر فيما منحه عبده جابر خيارا نموذجيا في  خط الهجوم في ظل تراجع تراوري ووانغا، بينما يسعي الفرنسي لتجهيز المقاتل  علاء الدين يوسف.
 وفي الاتجاه واصلت جماهير المريخ  وقفتها القوية مع المهاجم بكري المدينة وآزرته بشكل خاص عبر لافتات وعقدت  قيادات الروابط المختلفة اجتماعات متواصلة من أجل حماية نجمها الشاب  ومؤازرة الفريق في مباراته المقبلة أمام كابورسكورب وكانت الجماهير  المريخية قد لعبت دورا مؤثرا في تجاوز عقبة عزام والتأهل للدور الثاني من  البطولة الأفريقية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ: سأعتمد على خطة هجومية أمام كابوسكورب





 كشف الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني  للمريخ في حديث نقلته صحيفة الصدى أنه سيمضي قدماً في الاعتماد على الأسلوب  الهجومي في مباراة الفريق أمام كابوسكورب يوم السبت المقبل حتى يحقق  الفريق نتيجة عريضة تسهّل من مهمته في التأهل للدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال  وقال غارزيتو إن الفرق الكبيرة تعتمد على الهجوم لا الدفاع والمريخ الآن  يمتلك فريقاً مميزاً يستطيع أن ينقل الكرة بطريقة سهلة وأن يصل إلى مرمى  الخصوم كثيراً لكن تبقى العقبة الحقيقية في كيفية ترجمة الفرص المتاحة إلى  أهداف وأبان غارزيتو أن الأحمر لن يتراجع عن هذا الأسلوب لأنه الأفضل للفريق مؤكداً أن المريخ  وعندما يصل مهاجموه إلى ترجمة الفرص المتاحة بالدقة المطلوبة سيعرف الجميع  لماذا اختِرت الأسلوب الهجومي، وتحدث غارزيتو عن الأسباب التي جعلته لا  يعتمد على المالي تراوري في تشكيلته الأساسية قال غارزيتو: لا تسألوني عن  السبب ولكن أسألوا تراوري، هذا اللاعب وفي آخر ثلاثة أسابيع لم يؤدي غير  سبعة تدريبات وبالتالي لا يمكن أن اعتمد عليه في وجود خيارات أكثر جاهزية  منه ثم أن كل الفرص التي أتِحتها لتراوري لم يقدم فيها المستوى الذي كنت  انتظره منه، وخص غارزيتو كوفي بإشادة خاصة ووصفه باللاعب الموهوب والصغير  في السن وصاحب القدرات الفنية العالية بيد أنه عاد وأشار إلى أن الغاني  يلعب لنفسه في كثير من الاحايين ويحاول أن يظهر مهاراته وعندما يفقد المريخ  الكرة يقف موقف المتفرج ولا يساند مصعب عمر ويجعله يقاتل لوحده ويحرجه  أمام الجماهير التي كثيراً ما انتقدت مصعب وهي لا تدري أنه يتحمّل تبعات  عدم قيام كوفي بالمساندة المطلوبة لحظة فقدان الكرة، وناشد غارزيتو كوفي  بضرورة أن يلعب مباراة كابوسكورب بذات المستوى الذي أدى به مباراة عزام لا  مباراتي النمور والفهود لأنه وقتها سيجد نفسه مجبراً على سحبه من الملعب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ لا يمانع في تلفزة مباراته أمام كابوسكورب الأنغولي



 على عكس ما حدث في لقاء عزام  التنزاني في إياب الدور التمهيدي من دوري أبطال أفريقيا والذي رفض الأحمر  من خلاله عدم نقله تلفزيونياً رحّب المريخ بنقل مباراة كابوسكورب الأنغولي  يوم السبت المقبل في ذهاب الدور الأول من المسابقة على ملعبه بامدرمان وقال  متوكل أحمد علي إن المجلس لا يمانع في النقل التلفزيوني للمباراة حال  حصوله على العائد المادي المُجزي مبيناً أن المجلس سينظر كل العروض المقدمة  واذا توافر العرض الذي يتناسب مع أهمية المباراة فإنه لا يوجد ما يمنع  المجلس من الموافقة على البث، وشدّد متوكل  على أهمية الدور الكبير الذي تستطيع الجماهير القيام به في مباراة  كابوسكورب مؤكداً أن مباراة الذهاب هي مباراة جماهير في المقام الاول  وبالتالي لابد من أن تقوم الجماهير بدورها على أكمل وجه في حين ستكون  مباراة الإياب هي مباراة اللاعبين والجهاز الفني وتمنى متوكل أن يلازم  التوفيق المريخ وأن يساعده على تحقيق نتيجة مميزة في ملحمة السبت.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يلغي معسكر دبي ويحول وجهته للكنغو



 قرر الجهاز الفني للمريخ بقيادة  الفرنسي غارزيتو الغاء المعسكر الذي كان من المقرر اقامته بدبي قبل ذهاب  بعثة الفريق إلى انغولا لمواجهة كابوسكورب في جولة الاياب من الدور  التمهيدي ورفض غارزيتو فكرة اقامة معسكر إعدادي بدبي وأداء تجربتين هناك  وقال إن الأجواء والأندية التي سيلعب المريخ في مواجهتها هناك لن تفيد  الأحمر في شئ واختار غارزيتو أن يتجه المريخ إلى معسكر إعدادي في في الثاني  من أبريل إلى العاصمة الأنغولية لواندا لأداء جولة الإياب المقامة الرابع  من أبريل المقبل العاصمة الكنغولية كنشاسا في الفترة  من الخامس والعشرين من مارس وحتى الأول من أبريل على أن يستفيد المريخ من  معسكره قصير المدى هناك في خوض تجربتين اعداديتين مع فرق المقدمة في الدوري  الكنغولي، ويفكر غارزيتو في الاستفادة من علاقته مع إدارة مازيمبي  الكنغولي الذي كان يشرف على تدريبه حتى يخوض تجربة اعدادية أمام الغربان  على أن يغادر المريخ في الثاني من أبريل إلى العاصمة الأنغولية لواندا  لأداء جولة الإياب المقامة الرابع من أبريل المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نائب الرئيس كابوسكورب: نعرف الكثير عن المريخ ونعلم احتلاله للمركز الرابع في الدوري السوداني



 أوضح مينغو جاسينتو نائب رئيس نادي  كابوسكورب الأنغولي أن الفريق استعد بشكل جيد لمباراة المريخ يوم السبت في  ذهاب الدور الأول من دوري الأبطال وقال مينغو إن فريقه يملك الرغبة والطموح  في الذهاب لمراحل بعيدة في النسخة الحالية من المسابقة مشدداً على أنهم  يعلمون الصعوبات التي سيواجهها الفريق في الخرطوم من واقع أن اصحاب الأرض  يرغبون ايضاً في تحقيق الفوز في تلك المباراة، وكشف مينغو أنهم يعرفون  المريخ جيداً ويملكون معلومات كافية عنه مفيداً بأنهم يعلموا أن المريخ يحتل المركز  الرابع في الدوري السوداني حالياً وشدد مينغو على ضرورة أن يحافظ فريقه  على شباكه نظيفة في مباراة الذهاب بالخرطوم والحصول على نتيجة ايجابية في  مباراة الذهاب حتى يكون في وضعية جيدة عند استقبال المريخ يوم الرابع من  ابريل المقبل في إياب الدور الأول من المسابقة وحتى يستطيع تحقيق الفوز  والترشح على حساب المريخ للدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال.

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*متوكل : بالقانون سنسترد كل حقوق المريخ والانجولي سينال مصير عزام

 

  كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

قال نائب الامين العام للمريخ متوكل  احمد على ان ناديه ستأنف قرار اللجنة المنظمة و استندوا على نقاط قانونية  تدعم موقفهم في شكواهم ضد عدم قانونية مشاركة اللاعب كلتشي مشيرا الى انهم  لن يتوقفوا عند رفضها وسيستردون نقاط مباراة الاهلي شندي و فيما يتعلق  بقضية اللاعب بكري المدينة قال متوكل الذي كان يتحدث لاذاعة هوي السودان ان  ناديه استأنف عقوبة اللاعب وينتظرون قرار اللجنة واما فيما يخص بمباراة  سكورب اشار الى ان الانجولي سينال علقة ساخنة ويحسم الاحمر بطاقة الترشح من  الخرطوم وطالب انصار بالالتفاف حول الفريق من اجل تشجيعه و مساندته في  مباراة السبت من اجل تحقيق الفوز بنتيجة كبيرة تسهم في تأهله للدور المقبل
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*صباح الورد كسلاوي  الله يديك العافيه  
اليوم الخميس  نوم تقيل    
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قادة المريخ الثلاثة على المحك: الباشا يواصل التراجع.. بله يقترب من الرحيل وراجي يتقدم

 
 حافظ محمد أحمد

  ولأن قدامى المحاربين دائما ما يكونون  تحت المجهر ومحط الأنظار وحال حدث أي إخفاق فإن الأنظار تتجه نحوهم وهو ما  سيحدث للقادة الثلاثة أحمد الباشا، راجي عبد العاطي وبله جابر، وعلى الجانب  الآخر سيكون النجوم الثلاثة محط الأنظار ومحور الاهتمام حال قدم الفريق  مستويات جيدة وهم من سيرفعون الكأسات وهو ما تنتظره جماهير المريخ منهم بعد  أن انطلق الموسم فعليا وبدأت ملامح الفريق في الظهور. غير أن قادة الأحمر  الثلاثة لم يظهروا بشكل جيد باستثناء راجي الذي بات قائدا يعتمد عليه بينما  مارس بله كعادته الهروب كلما وضع على مقاعد البدلاء ولم يقدم الباشا حتى  الآن المستوى الذي يؤهله للمشاركة أساسيا. 
 في انتظار الرسام
 أنهى قائد المريخ ونجمه الدولي أحمد  الباشا الموسم الماضي على نحو سيئ للغاية وجلس على مقاعد البدلاء في وضع لم  يألفه أنصار الأحمر معه، إذ دائما ما يحظى النجم المميز باهتمام خاص من  المدربين بمنحه أولوية المشاركة بصرف النظر عن الوظيفة التي يشارك فيها،  الباشا الذي يعد واحدا من لاعبين قلائل يتميزون بحظوتهم مع المدربين لا يجد  التقدير الكافي والإنصاف من الإعلام والجماهير، البعض ربط خلافاته مع بعض  أنصار الأحمر بإخفاقه في مباريات القمة، التي لم يقدم فيها مستويات جيدة  غير أن الظروف ظلت تحكم الباشا بشأن تلك المستويات التي يقدمها في الديربي  وألقت بظلالها على علاقته بالجماهير، وبعد أن بدأ الموسم لم يظهر الرسام  كثيرا مع فريقه ومشكلته الأساسية ظلت قائمة وكلما جلس على مقاعد البدلاء  تراجع مستواه أكثر وعندما يجد الفرصة لا يقدم المستوى.. الجيد أنصار الأحمر  ما يزالون ينتظرون الرسام على أمل أن يستعيد ذاكرة التألق.
 الخط السريع يقترب من حزم حقائب الرحيل
 بله جابر من اللاعبين المحبوبين عند  جماهير المريخ لأسلوبه الرجولي وروحه القتالية العالية، الخط السريع عانى  بشدة من عدم المشاركة في المباريات ولم يتخل اللاعب عن عادته بالهروب عندما  لا يشارك فهو يلتزم منزله، ويتغيب عن التدريبات.. بله سيكون على موعد مع  مفارقة الديار الحمراء حال تمسك بموقفه ولم يصحح مساره.
 راجي في الانتظار على المدار
 لم يخسر المريخ في مباراتي القمة في  خواتيم الموسم الماضي وهما المباراتان اللتان تقلد فيهما راجي شارة  القيادة، ويتميز النجم الدولي بالمهارة والقوة غير أن مستواه يتوقف على  لياقته البدنية ومتى ما كان في لياقة بدنية جيدة فهو لا يجارى وقادر على  صنع الفارق، راجي يحظى بقبول كبير وسط أنصار فريقه وزملائه كما يتمتع بثقة  لا حدود لها من المدربين، وبعد أن وصل مرحلة النضج وبات قريبا للغاية من  تقلد الشارة فإنه مطالب بتقديم أفضل ما عنده، راجي بدأ على نحو نموذجي وقدم  مستويات تؤكد أنه قادر على حجز مقعد أساسي وتقلد شارة القيادة في الفرقة  الحمراء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد العام يجتمع ويقرر رفض التصعيد الاعلامي واستغلال الملاعب للممارسات غير الرياضية

 

  كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 عقد مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم إجتماعه الدوري الثامن امس برئاسة الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم  رئيس مجلس الإدارة بالمقر الرئيس للإتحاد بالخرطوم (2) وبحضور عدد كبير من  أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وبغياب أمين المال الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان لظروفه  المرضية وبعد مداولات مطولة ونقاش مستفيض أصدر المجلس القرارات التالية: 
أولاً : إجازة محضر الإجتماع السابق. 
ثانياً : قدم رئيس الإتحاد الدكتور معتصم جعفر للمجلس تقرير تفصيلي عن كل  الخطوات التى تمت في ملفي الرعاية والبث التلفزيونى للدوري الممتاز والتى  تكللت بالإتفاق النهائي مع شركة سودانى للإتصالات لرعاية البطولة لموسمين  وكذلك الإتفاق النهائي مع التلفزيون القومي للنقل المشترك لمباريات البطولة  والخطوات الكبيرة والتفاهمات التي تم التوصل إليها مع شبكة بي إن إسبورت  القطرية لنقل الممتاز بالإشتراك مع التلفزيون القومي والإتفاق مع تلفزيون  السودان علي رفع الشارة والعمليات الإنتاجية والفنية لقناة بي إن إسبورت  وأوضح رئيس الإتحاد بأن بعض التفاصيل الفنية والهندسية يجري التفاوض حولها  حتي يتم التوصل لإتفاق نهائي معها مشيراً لحرصه الكبير علي الإتفاق معها من  أجل تحقيق عدد من المكتسبات علي رأسها نشر الدوري السوداني الممتاز  عالمياً ومتابعة اللاعبين السودانيين ورفع عائدات البث ونصيب الأندية منه  بجانب التقنيات الفنية الحديثة ووعد بإكمال الإتفاق حال التوصل لتفاهم كامل  وقد أشاد المجلس بهذه الجهود ودعا الرئيس لمواصلة وإستكمال هذه الجهود  لتحقيق الأهداف المنتظرة
. ثالثاً : أشاد مجلس الإدارة بإهتمام مؤسسة الرئاسة ممثلة في رئيس  الجمهورية والنائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية ونائب رئيس الجمهورية وخص بالشكر  الفريق أول ركن بكري حسن صالح لإهتمامه بالرياضة وكرة القدم والدوري  الممتاز وتبنيه للمنتخبات الوطنية وجهوده الكبيرة في ملف البث التلفزيوني  للبطولة وتقريبه لوجهات النظر بين الإتحاد والتلفزيون ورعايته الكريمة  لإتفاق البث التلفزيونى حتى يتمكن السودانيين من مشاهدة مباريات البطولة  وكذلك أشاد المجلس بوزارتي المالية والإعلام لدورهما الكبير في التوصل  لإتفاق النقل التلفزيونى وتسهيلهما للعديد من الإجراءات. 
رابعاً : إستمع المجلس لتقرير مفصل من السكرتير العام للإتحاد المحامي مجدي  شمس الدين عن سير المسابقات القومية الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان والدوري  العام وأشاد المجلس بالدور الكبير الذي تقوم به اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات  ولجنة البرمجة في التنظيم والإشراف والمتابعة وإلتزامها بموجهات المجلس  بالتقيد التام بالبرامج الصادرة والإلتزام بالخريطة التنافسية وطالب المجلس  اللجنة المنظمة بعدم إجراء أي تعديل في المباريات إلا لضرورة قصوي
خامساً : أمن المجلس علي أهمية وضرورة إحترام قرارات الإتحاد ولجانه  العدلية والمتخصصة حسب ما تنص عليه اللوائح والنظم إن كان ذلك علي مستوي  النظام الأساسي أو القواعد العامة والحق مكفول للإتحاد وإتحاداته المحلية  والأندية المنتسبة إليه بإتباع الطرق والإجراءات القانونية في إستئناف  القرارات والطعن فيها أمام لجنة الإستئنافات العليا بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم واللجان العدلية الدولية. 
سادساً : أكد المجلس إحترامه وإلتزامه بأي قرارات تصدر من الجهات  الإستئنافية المحلية والدولية بإعتبارها ملزمة وواجبة التنفيذ سيما وأن  والإتحاد مؤسسة محترمة تحترم قراراتها وقرارات الجهات الأخري وفقاً  للقوانين واللوائح والنظم. 
سابعاً : رفض المجلس التصعيد الإعلامي غير المبرر والبعيد عن روح النقد  والمصلحة العامة والحملات الإعلامية الموجهة التي يتعرض لها الإتحاد كمؤسسة  وقادته ومنسوبيه من بعض المؤسسات الإعلامية ومواقع التواصل الإجتماعي  (الفيس بوك والواتساب وتويتر) الجماعية التى تتبع لجهات إعتبارية والشخصية  لأصحاب الحسابات عبر القروبات لقراراته وقرارات لجانه المختلفة وجدد المجلس  ترحيبه بالنقد البناء الهادف والموضوعي الذي يطور الرياضة وكرة القدم  كنشاط أهلي وطوعي. 
ثامناً : طالب المجلس المؤسسات الإعلامية عبر ناشريها وإداراتها ومسئوليها  بالمسئولية والتعاون مع المؤسسات الرياضية لنهضتها وتناول القضايا  والقرارات من منظورها المحايد والصحيح بعيداً عن التهاتر والتجني والإساءة  والسخرية والتقليل ونشر وبث وإذاعة المعلومات الصحيحة من مصادرها ومن  المسموح لهم بذلك في هذه المؤسسات لتحقيق أكبر قدر من المصداقية والأمانة  في التناول الإعلامي خاصة وأن الإعلام هو مرآة لعكس الحقائق المجردة فقط  وفقاً لأخلاقيات المهنة وميثاق الشرف الصحفي
تاسعاً : أكد المجلس بأنه لن يقف مكتوف الأيدي حيال إستهداف الإتحاد كمؤسسة  والنيل من رموزه وقياداته ومنسوبيه إعلامياً وسيواجه أية حملة ذات أهداف  وأجندة شخصية تسعي لهدم الإستقرار الرياضي عبر التناول غير الحقيقي  والمنطقي والموضوعي وسيقوم بمخاطبة المجلس القومي للصحافة والمطبوعات  الصحافية والمحاكم ذات الصلة والعلاقة لتقوم بدورها في تطبيق القانون  وحماية المؤسسات والعاملين فيها من الإستهداف وكلف المجلس اللجنة القانونية  بالإتحاد لرصد كافة التفلتات الإعلامية والكتابات غير المسئولة التي  تستهدف الإتحاد وقادته وإتخاذ كافة الإجراءات المطلوبة أمام كافة المحاكم. 
عاشراً : قرر المجلس رفضة لإستغلال الإستادات وملاعب المباريات والتجمعات  الرياضية لنشر السلوك غير الرياضي وغير الكريم الذي لا يحترم الخصوصيات  برفع لافتات مسيئة فيها الكثير من التجني والإساءة والتجريح ونشرها في  مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي وأن المجلس سيحارب هذه الظواهر التي لا تشبه  الرياضيين وتتنافي وأهداف ومبادئ كرة القدم السامية وسيخاطب الجهات الأمنية  لوضع هذه القرارات موضع التنفيذ ومتابعتها والتشدد فيها. 
حادي عشر : أجاز المجلس تقرير لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية الذي قدمه نائب رئيس  الإتحاد رئيس اللجنة الأستاذ الطريفي الصديق وأشاد المجلس بتأهل المنتخب  الأولمبي السوداني للدور القادم من التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كل  الألعاب الإفريقية الكنغو 2015م وإمتدح الجهود الكبيرة التي قامت بها  حكومة ولاية شمال كردفان بقيادة والي الولاية مولانا أحمد هارون وزير  الشباب والرياضة حبيب الله المحفوظ واللجنة العليا واللجنة المنظمة  للمباراة وإتحاد كرة القدم المحلي بالأبيض وجميع أهل ولاية شمال كردفان  والأسرة الرياضية بالولاية لجهودهم الكبيرة في الإنتصار الذي حققه المنتخب  الأولمبي السوداني علي نظيره الإثيوبي. 
ثاني عشر : حيا المجلس جهود حكومة ولاية شمال كردفان ووزارة الشباب  والرياضة وإتحاد الكرة المحلي بالأبيض في تأهيل إستاد الأبيض وفقاً  للمواصفات القارية والدولية حتي تم إعتماده من قبل الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة  القدم (كاف) كإستاد يسمح بقيام المباريات الدولية ووافق المجلس علي إقامة  مباراة الذهاب بين المنتخب الأولمبي السوداني ونظيره الجنوب إفريقي في  التصفيات الإفريقية لنهائيات كل الألعاب الإفريقية الكنغو 2015م المحدد لها  يوم الثاني والعشرين من مارس الجاري بمدينة الأبيض تقديراً لها ولوقفتها  الصلبة خلف المنتخب وإهتمام حكومة الولاية به وتهيئة كل مقومات وسبل النجاح  والإنتصار
. ثالث عشر : أشاد المجلس بأندية الدرجة الممتازة والأندية الرياضية  المختلفة لتعاونها مع الجهازين الإداري والفني للمنتخب الأولمبي في المرحلة  السابقة والتى كللت بالفوز على المنتخب الإثيوبي والتأهل للمرحلة المقبلة  من التصفيات وفوض المجلس السكرتير العام للجلوس مع الجهازين الإداري والفني  للمنتخب الأولمبي للمزيد من التنسق للمرحلة المقبلة والإعداد لمباراة جنوب  إفريقيا. 
رابع عشر : أخذ المجلس علماً ببرامج لجنة التسيير لإتحاد الكرة المحلي  ببورتسودان ومنح الإتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بالدلنج فرصة لتوفيق أوضاعه  وفقاً للنظام الأساسي للإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم والإلتزام بالقانون  واللوائح المنظمة كما إقتنع المجلس بالأسباب الموضوعية التى حالت دون  مشاركة بعض الإتحادات المحلية في منافسة كأس السودان لموسم 2015م ووافق  المجلس علي مشاركتها في المرحلة القادمة من المنافسة وتوجيه اللجنة المنظمة  ولجنة البرمجة لتنفيذ القرار. خامس عشر : قرر المجلس إرجاء النظر في  الميزانية المراجعة للعام 2013م والميزانية تحت المراجعة للعام 2014م  والميزانية المقترحة للعام 2015م للإجتماع القادم. 
سادس عشر : قرر المجلس مخاطبة وزير الشباب والرياضة الإتحادي لرفع توصية  للجهات المختصة لتكريم الحكم السوداني الدولي وليد محمد أحمد لمستواه  المتميز وإختياره ضمن طاقم التحكيم الذي أدار نهائي بطولة الأمم الإفريقية  2015م بين ساحل العاج وغانا. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

صباح الورد كسلاوي  الله يديك العافيه  
اليوم الخميس  نوم تقيل    




تسلم الحبيب محمد سيف
شفنا الصحيفة اتاخرت قلنا نلحقكم

نوم العوافي ياحبيب
وبالصحة والعافية
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*صباح الخير الرائع كسلاوي ...نرجو المزيد .. يعطيك العافيه
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*حائط صد
 مريخ الرجال لاتُرهبه خطرفات العيال
 *قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد  وتباري بعض الارزقيه من الاعلاميين الزرق في الاساءه لجماهير المريخ  العظيم بسبب لافته ظهرت عشية لقاء المريخ والامل العطبراوي باستاد الزعيم
 *ولم ينسي معتصم محمود إظهار فروض الولاء والطاعه لجوز اللوز وهو يرغي ويزبد ويكيل الإتهامات لجماهير ورجالات المريخ
 *معتصم محمود الذي مرمط به جوز اللوز الارض من قبل يحاول الان الدفاع عنهم  مستغلاً الاذاعات التي فتحت ابوابها لكل من هب ودب للإساءه لمنتسبي هذا  الكيان الكبير
 *انها نهاية الدنيا عندما ياتي امثال معتصم محمود للحديث عن الاخلاق والقيم والمبادي وهو البعيد كل البعد عن كل هذه الاشياء
 *ولعلم هذا الفرحان فان (ضفر اصغر مشجع) مريخي ممن اساء اليهم يساوي عشره  من امثاله لانه لايمثل اي شي ولايمكن ان تُرهب خطرفاته باعوضه ناهيك عن  شفوت المدرجات الحمراء
 *مانشاهده سادتي من تباكي علي القيم والاخلاق من  جانب بعض الهلالاب يجعلنا نقف مندهشين مما يحدث امامنا لان نفس هذه  الشخصيات مارست صمت اهل الكهف علي تطاول جوز اللوز المستمر علي الزعيم  ورجالاته
 *تناسي هؤلاء الصور القبيحه التي تصدرت عناوين صحيفة الاوباش ولم يتذكروا القيم والاخلاق إلا عندما تعلق الامر بالمريخ 
 *تناسوا (صور القاذورات)وتناسوا صور الركشات والبصات التي فبركوها للإساءه  للمريخ ورجاله وجاءوا للتباكي علي لافته ترد القليل من بضاعتهم التي  ادمنوا تصديرها للمريخ
 *اين كانوا وجماهيرهم ترفع صورة(خنزير عليه شعار المريخ)؟اين كانوا وجماهيرهم تشتم اهل الزعيم باسواء الالفاظ في قمة دوري الرديف؟
 *لماذا مارسوا الصمت علي كتابات من يدافعون عنهم الان؟اين كانوا والعبارات الساقطه تتقافز من بين سطور جوز اللوز؟
 *لقد إعتاد هؤلاء علي الاساءه والتمادي فيها وتناسوا ان كرة القدم اخلاق  وقيم في المقام الاول.وعندما جاء الرد من اهل الزعيم نفضوا الغبار عن القيم  والمبادي وتباروا في الحديث عنها
 *فليعلم معتصم محمود وكل من نصب نفسه  محامياً عن كل من يسئ للمريخ ان غضبة الحليم التي حذرنا منها قد بدات في  الظهور.فليستعدوا لمواجهة ما اقترفته اياديهم الراجفه في حق الزعيم طيلة  الفترة الماضية
 قيامة وقايمة نار حمراء
 *يجب ان يكون التركيز  كبيراً خلال الفترة القادمة علي مباراة الزعيم وبطل انغولا في ظل الاحداث  الساخنه التي تشهدها الساحه الرياضية حالياً 
 *نريد تحويل استاد المريخ  لبركان مشتعل كما حدث عشية مباراة عزام والتي رسم من خلالها عشاق الاحمر  لوحة تشجيعيه رائعة اصبحت علي كل لسان
 *وجمهور المريخ قادر باذن الله تعالي علي تكرار نفس المشهد وبصورة اكبر تجعل بطل انغولا يندب حظه الذي رمي به في طريق الزعيم
 *يجب ان نتناسي كل الاشياء الجانبيه ولانلتفت لمحاولات البعض لصرفنا عما هو اهم ونفوت عليهم الفرصة
 *تعالوا نشعل المدرجات ونُدخل الخوف والهلع في نفوس الانغوليين حتي يعلموا عظمة هذا الكيان العظيم
 *ونجوم الاحمر باذن الله سيكونوا في الموعد ويحققوا تطلعات جماهيرهم التي لم تتخلف يوماً عن مساندتهم في اصعب الاوقات
 *السبت موعدنا وباذن الله وتوفيقه ياتي الرد علي كل راجف من خلال المسانده القويه والتشجيع الداوي حتي يتحقق النصر
 في السنتر
 *بينما الجميع مشغول بالتحضير للمباراة المهمه يوم السبت القادم رفض  (القطاع الشيطاني)واعني قطاع المراحل السنيه بنادي المريخ إلا ان يُعيدنا  من جديد لعهد الفوضي والسقوط
 *إختار الجهاز الفني لنادي المريخ ثلاثة  من اللاعبين للمشاركة في مباراة بري الإعداديه إلا ان (إتصالاً هاتفياً)من  المسئول الاول عن هذا القطاع عطل مشاركة هذا الثلاثي
 *وجاء التبرير سخيفاً وغير مقبول يتعلق بعدم إهتمام مجلس المريخ وعدم دفعه للاموال التي تسيير امر هذا القطاع 
 *حاول المسئول الاول عن القطاع ومساعده الهمام الضغط علي مجلس المريخ من  خلال رفض مشاركة النجوم الشباب وتهديدهم بالشطب في حالة المشاركة وعدم  تنفيذ التعليمات.مسطرين بذلك سقطة جديده تضاف لما حدث في الماضي
 *وليت  مجلس المريخ يكون قد علم السر في حديثنا المتكرر عن هذا القطاع وضرورة  إصلاحه من الداخل وإبعاد كل العناصر (المكنكشه) ولاياتي من وراءها سوي  المشاكل
 اخر الكلام
 التغيير قادم
*

----------


## عز الدين

*تراوري خارج حسابات غارزيتو فى مباراة السبت ::  ادلى الفرنسي  غارزيتو المدير الفني لنادى المريخ بتصريحات مهمة للصدى حول المالى تراوري  قائلا : هذا اللاعب وخلال ثلاثة اسابيع لم يؤد غير سبعة تمارين فقط و  بالتالى لا يمكن ان الاعتماد عليه فى ظل وجود خيارات اكثر جاهزية منه ثم ان  كل الفرص التي اتحتها له لم يقدم فيها المستوى الذي كنت اتظره منه.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*المريخ يلغي معسكر دبي ويحول وجهته للكنغو::
‫ كوره سودانيه 

 قرر الجهاز الفني للمريخ بقيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو الغاء المعسكر الذي كان  من المقرر اقامته بدبي قبل ذهاب بعثة الفريق إلى انغولا لمواجهة كابوسكورب  في جولة الاياب من الدور التمهيدي ورفض غارزيتو فكرة اقامة معسكر إعدادي  بدبي وأداء تجربتين هناك وقال إن الأجواء والأندية التي سيلعب المريخ في  مواجهتها هناك لن تفيد الأحمر في شئ واختار غارزيتو أن يتجه المريخ إلى  معسكر إعدادي في في الثاني من أبريل إلى العاصمة الأنغولية لواندا لأداء جولة الإياب المقامة الرابع من أبريل المقبل.

  العاصمة الكنغولية كنشاسا في الفترة من الخامس والعشرين من مارس وحتى  الأول من أبريل على أن يستفيد المريخ من معسكره قصير المدى هناك في خوض  تجربتين اعداديتين مع فرق المقدمة في الدوري الكنغولي، ويفكر غارزيتو في  الاستفادة من علاقته مع إدارة مازيمبي الكنغولي الذي كان يشرف على تدريبه  حتى يخوض تجربة اعدادية أمام الغربان على أن يغادر المريخ في الثاني من  أبريل إلى العاصمة الأنغولية لواندا لأداء جولة الإياب المقامة الرابع من  أبريل المقبل.
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*مشكور الحبيب عزو علي الاضافات الجميله  الله يديك العافيه  
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*شكرًا الرائع عز الدين.والرائع ابوسيف
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة اﻟﺼﺪﻱ


ﺃﻭﻛﺮﺍﻩ ﻭﻋﺒﺪﻩ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻳﺸﻌﻼﻥ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﻭﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﺎﺑﺎﺕ
ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺩﺑﻲ .. ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﻐﻮ ﻭﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ
ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﻜﻮﻓﻲ .. ﻳﻨﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﻭﻳﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﺧﻂ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ
ﺃﻭﻛﺮﺍﻩ ﻭﻋﺒﺪﻩ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻳﺸﻌﻼﻥ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ باروع الاهداف
غارزيتو يدافع عن دفاع المريخ وينتقد تراوري
غارزيتو يرفض معسكر دبي ويختار الكنغو ويواجه مازيمبي
المريخ لايمانع في تلفزة مباراته الافريقية
مجموعة حسبو للعقارات والخدمات تكرم لاعب المريخ فرانسيس كوفي
30  ﺍﻟﻒ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﺗﻜﻠﻔﻪ ﺇﻗﺎمة ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻮﺍﻧﺪﺍ
ﺑﻌﺜﺘﻪ ﺗﺼﻞ ﻓﺠﺮﺁ .. ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻛﺎﺑﻮﺳﻜﻮﺭﺏ ﻳﺮﻛﺰ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻭﻳﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﻪ ﻣﻮﺑﻮﺗو
اصابة مكسيم في تدريب الهلال
مران قوي استعدادا لكابوسكورب .. تراوري خارج الحسابات مباراة السبت .. واوكراه وعبده جابر يشعلان المران باجمل الاهداف
غارزيتو يجتمع مع عبد الصمد .. يلغي معسكر دبي .. يؤمن على الكنغو ويفكر في مواجهة الغربان
الفرنسي غارزيتو يدلي بالمثير للصدى : لا تسالوني عن اسباب غياب تراوري لكن اسالوا المالي .. المريخ لا يواجه مشكلة في دفاعه لكنه يعاني من اهدار المهاجمين للفرص السهلة .. اشعر ان الاجواء الان افضل ولاتوجد ضغوط ادارية او اعلامية .. المريخ يحتاج لاضافات قليلة حتى يحقق لقب دوري الابطال .. التحكيم يظلم المريخ كثيرا .. اندية قليلة في افريقيا تحظي بمساندة 50 الف مشجع
في مبادرة رائعة وجدت الاستحسان .. مجموعة حسبو للعقارات والخدمات تكرم لاعب المريخ فرانسيس كوفي
الغاني يعبر عن سعادته بالتكرم .. وغارزيتو يطالبه بمراجعة مستواه امام النور والفهود
متوكل احمد علي للصدى : لانمانع في تلفزة مباراة المريخ امام كابوسكورب حال وجدنا العرض المناسب .. بيان المريخ محترم ويليق بالكبار ولن نشغل انفسنا بالاساءات والمهاترات .. قدمنا استئنافنا ونثق في عدالة اللجنة .. غارزيتو من يحدد المعسكر الخارجي .. 

*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﺴﺤﺐ ﺣﻜﺎﻣﻪ ﻣﻦ 
 ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ::



 ﺍﻋﻠﻦ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻭﻓﻖ ﻣﺼﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﺔ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻟﻦ
 ﻳﺴﻤﺢ ﻷﻱ ﺣﻜﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻜﺎﻣﻪ ﺑﺈﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻱ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﻛﺸﻒ
 ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻥ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﺣﺴﻦ ﻋﺒﺪ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﻣﺴﺘﺎﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻧﺤﻮ ﺣﻜﺎﻣﻪ ﻭﺍﻧﻪ
 ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻨﻘﻞ ﺣﺴﺐ ﻣﺎ ﻋﻠﻤﺖ ( ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﺎ ﻓﻮﻕ) ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻟﻠﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ
 ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ


ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻐﻠﻖ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻔﺎﺕ ﻭيا ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺣﻮﺑﺘﻚ ﺟﺎﺕ
ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﻨﻐﻮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﺏ .. ﺇﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﺴﺤﺐ ﺣﻜﺎﻣﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
ﺍﻷﻧﻐﻮﻟﻲ ﻳﺼﻞ ﺑﻄﺎﺋﺮﻩ ﺧﺎصة .. ﻭﺩ ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺱ : ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻧﺎ ﺻﻤﺎﻡ ﺃﻣﺎﻥ ﺍﻹﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﺒﺖ
التدريب استمر لساعتين .. غارزيتو يركز على العكسيات والتهديف
تدريبات خاصة لرمضان عجب
غارزيتو : اداء اللاعبين يصنع الفارق داخل الملعب
محسن سيد : سنخوض مباراة الفريق الانغولي باستراتيجية مختلفة
استقبال خاص لبكري المدينة 
بعد تكريمه من حسبو العقارية .. كوفي : جاهزون لموقعة كابوسكورب ونامل الانتصار
عبد الصمد : اغلقنا جميع الملفات والعبور الافريقي لا تنازل عنه
بعثة كابوسكورب الانغولي تصل الخرطوم وتحل بكانون
المريخ يعسكر بالكونغو
تكاليف رحلة انغولا تفوق 50 الف دولار
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﻠﻢ ﺇﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﻪ ﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ود الياس يوجه رسالة لشعب المريخ
بيان من مجلس الشورى المريخي الى جماهير المريخ الوفية
قطاع الكرة يبحث اعادته .. بلة جابر غاضب لاستبعاده من الخيارات الفنية
صربي الانغولي يعلن الدفاع ويامل استعادة موبوتو والفيس
ظهر اليوم .. اتحاد الخرطوم يجتمع ويسحب حكامه من الدوري
الوالي والباشا يدعمان ترشيح البشير باركويت
الامين  العام يدلي بتصريحات مثيرة للزعيم .. الفريق طارق : لن نلتفت الى ساقط  القول وبالنا مشغول بموقعة السبت .. نبذل مجهودا كبيرا لصالح فريق الكرة  ومن يترصدنا يريد جرنا لهوامش الامور .. جماهيرنا مطالبة بعدم القلق بشان  المدينة وسنتخذ خطوات قانونية تحفظ لنا حقوقنا
الشورى اصدر بيانا ضافيا  ..ود الياس : ندين الاستهداف والمريخ ناد رائد وقائد يحترم القوانين .. لم  يتبق لنا وقت للحديث وعلينا استلهام روح عزام في مباراة الانغولي المرتقبة
في  تصريحات لاذاعة هوى السودان .. متوكل احمد علي : القضايا الاخيرة لن  تلهينا عن مواجهة السبت ونمتلك دوافع قوية تدعم موقفنا .. بحوزتنا عروض  عديدة بشان البث التلفزيوني وسنجلس مع الجهاز الفني لوضع خارطة مواجهة  الاياب
محور المريخ النيجري يتحدث للزعيم .. سالمون جايسون :/ لايوجد سر  وراء تالقي ومستوى الفريق بصورة عامة يتصاعد من مباراة لاخرى .. زملائي في  كامل الاستعداد لمواجهة الانغولي ونرغب في رد الدين للجماهير التي طوقتنا  بحبها .. البطولة الافريقية تلعب على شوطين ونرغب في تحقيق نتيجة طيبة حتى  نسافر لانغولا في وضعية جيدة .. لااعرف منافسنا ولكن الكرة الانغولية تعتمد  على السرعة والمهارة ونلعب للفوز بغض النظر عن هوية المنافس

*

----------


## عز الدين

*الخيار   والفقوس في قرارات الإتحاد العام
 بروح رياضية @@عمر عطية
 ؛========================
 ؛========================
 *تابعنا في الأيام الماضية الحملة الشرسة الموجهه تجاه لاعب المريخ بكري المدينة من جهات معروفه في الوسط الرياضي …
 *بدأت الحملة بمجرد أن حمل اللاعب القلم ووقع في كشوفات الأحمر بعد أن تلقي العرض الأفضل وهذا شي طبيعي في كرة القدم …
 *تحرك الأهلة في كل الإتجاهات لتصفية حساباتهم معه والإنتقام منه لأنه خلع الفنلة الزرقاء وإرتدي الحمراء عن رغبة أكيدة ..
 *وصلت الشكاوي مباني الإتحاد العام وتم رفضها لأنه ليس هناك سند قانوني  لها وإتجه مقدموها الي محكمة التحكيم الرياضي بلوزان السويسريه ولكن بلا  طائل ..
 *تابعنا قبل أيام قرار اللجنة المنظمة بايقاف اللاعب المدينة ست مباريات ودفع غرامة عشرة الف جنيه ولم ندري ماهي الأسباب ..
 *ماذا فعل اللاعب لتتم معاقبته بهذه الطريقه القاسيه وماهو الجرم الذي  إرتكبه وهو المعروف بالسلوك الطيب والخلق القويم طيلة فترته بالملاعب ؟؟؟
 *نحن نحترم القانون ونرحب بتطبيقه ومعاقبه من يسئيون السلوك داخل ملاعبنا  حتي يكونو عبره لغيرهم ولكن هل العقاب حكرا علي لاعبين معينين .؟؟
 *أين  كانت اللجنة المنظمة حينما شتم هيثم مصطفي لاعب الأهلي شندي كابتن محمد  عبدالله مازدا مدرب المنتخب الوطني بعبارات يندي لها الجبين ..
 *وماهو  مصير شكوي المريخ في لاعبه هيثم مصطفي والذي لم يحترم العقد الموقع مع  فريقه وتوقف عن ممارسة النشاط زهاء العام وحتي الأن لم تحسم الشكوي ؟؟
  *وأين كانت قوانين الإتحاد العام عندما دمر جمهور الهلال إستاد المريخ  بكامله وحتي الأن لم تتم معاقبته ولم يدفع ثمن الخسائر والتي تحملها جمال  الوالي رئيس المريخ لوحده ..
 *ميول الطريفي صديق وشروني معروفه لدي  الجميع وهم من ساندوا الأزرق عندما إنسحب من ملاقاة النيل الحصاحيصا في  مباراة معلنه في الممتاز والتي أعيدت في الزمن الذي حدده الفريق المنسحب ..
 *علي مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أن يضرب بيد من حديد وأن يسعي جاهدا لحماية  مكتسباته ولاعبيه من جبروت قادة الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم ..
 *نتوقع أن  تكون هناك قرارات هامه وحاسمه من المجلس الأحمر اليوم قبل الغد تجاه  القرار الظالم الخاص بايقاف اللاعب بكري المدينة ست مباريات دون وجه حق ..
 *لقد صرف المجلس المليارات وسجل أفضل اللاعبين وأقام معسكرات مثالية للسير  في طريق البطولات المحلية والأفريقية فلماذا هذا العدا والتشفي من الاتحاد  الازرق ؟؟
 *يجب علي مجلس المريخ أن يستنفر قواعده وأن يجمع صفوفه لصد هذا العدوان وإن استدعي الإنسحاب من بطوله ليس لها قواعد وأسس ونظم ..
 *قضية المدينة لن تكون الأولي ولن تكون الأخيرة فاذا لم يكن لمجلس المريخ  قرارات قوية وحاسمة سنشاهد المزيد من الوان التشفي وتصفية الحسابات ..
  *ونرجو من اللاعب المميز بكري المدينة أن لايؤثر فيه هذا الأمر وأن لايقلل  من عزيمته وإصراره وليكن رده علي أعداءه المزيد من التألق والنجاح ..
 وبكره الشوق بيجمعنا
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*نقطة  نظام قبل المعركة الافريقية..!!

 وهج المنبر@@ زاكي الدين الصادق


 كتب علي البيت المريخي في الايام الماضية الانجراف وراء الاحداث
 المتداخلة مابين ضعف الادارة واستهداف الجهات المسيرة للنشاط الرياضي
 وهذا الانجراف خلق حالة من الاهمال لمعركة السبت المصيرية امام كابو
 سكورب الانغولي والذي اظن ان اداريه سعداء بحالة العصف التي يعيشها
 منافسهم الان بفضل قرارات اتت في توقيت غريب لم يراعي ابدا ان المريخ
 لديه استحقاقات مهمة ومصيرية ويؤديها حاملا لواء الكرة السودانية التي لم
 يرفع لؤائها عاليا من قبل لهذا السودان الا المريخ الذي فتحت نوحه قرارات
 الاستهداف المراد بها قتل معنويات اهل المريخ لكن هيهات ياطيور الظلام
 المسمون جزافا بقادة العمل الرياضي.
 لن نتحدث كثيرا حول الاستهداف لان المراد من ورائه في هذا التوقيت اشغال
 جميع اهل المريخ عنما ينتظرهم في لقاء السبت وهذا الحديث نقوله لانه كان
 بالامكان تأجيل موعد جلسة محاكمة المدينة لما بعد مباراة كابو سكورب فنحن
 من قبل شهدنا تأجيلات كثيرة حد السخف في القضايا التي تخص المريخ ويكفي
 ان نشير لقضية النادي المريخي مع لاعبه الاسبق هيثم مصطفي التي ضرب فيها
 ذات من سارعو لمعاقبة المدينة الارقام القياسية في المماطلة والتأجيل
 لأسباب واهية كشاكلة سفر الشاهد ومساخر اخري مماثلة كسفر لاعب لمعسكر
 فريقه مع انه كان من الممكن ان تحسم القضية المريخية ضد هيثم حتي قبل
 انتقاله للأهلي شندي لكن لم يحدث شيئا من هذا وهذا ماجعلنا نتحدث عن
 الاستهداف السافر ونرفضه اليوم وغدا وبعد غدا طالما ان الاتحاد يتعامل
 بمبدأ ان اخطأ اي كان من منسوبي المريخ يحاسب سريعا وغيره يترك علي
 عواهنه دون ادني التفاتة تعطينا جانبا من ابسط صور العدل التي تسارع جهات
 بعينها لتنفيذها علي لاعبي واداريي المريخ دون غيرهم.
 مباراة كابو سكورب يجب ان يلبس لها اهل المريخ لبس خمسة فهم اصحاب الوجع
 ودونهم لايهتم خصوصا اتحاد الكرة الذي كان من المفترض ان يعمل علي دعم
 انديته والمريخ من ضمنها لكن الطريقة المتبعة في التعامل مع قضاياه تقول
 غير ذلك وهذا مايجب ان يدركه كل اهل المريخ الاوفياء فنحن عندما نتحدث عن
 الاستهداف نعني هذه الجوانب التي لا تراعي ابدا لمألات مثل هذه القرارات
 التي ينشط بعضهم لضرب المريخ عبرها وهذا الواقع للاسف فرضه علي شعب
 المريخ غياب كوادره التام عن اروقة صنع القرار في الاتحاد الرياضي الذي
 يسيطر علي مقاليده مجموعة مقدرة من مشجعي النادي الازرق المتعصبين امثال
 الطريفي الصديق ومفصلاتي القوانين وصانع حبكات القرارات الموجهة مجدي شمس
 الدين الذي خرج متحدثا لينفي تهمة الاستهداف عنه وعن اتحاده معتقدا ان
 اهل المريخ بلاهاء ليصدقو مثل حديثه الكذوب عن عدم نيتهم استهداف المريخ.
 ياعزيزي مجدي انتم استهدفتم المريخ بقراركم الاخير والذي ان نظرنا فقط
 لتوقيت اعلانه لتأكدنا تماما ان المراد به خلق حالة من البلبلة وسط انصار
 المريخ لصرفهم عن المباراة المهمة لفريقهم يوم السبت وقد حدث هذا الامر
 حتي اللحظة بصورة جعلت الكثيرون يتناسو ان للمريخ مباراة افريقية ملتهبة
 تتطلب الدعم القوي الذي يعين الفريق في هذه الاوقات العصيبة التي يعيشها
 البيت المريخي بسبب احداث كثيرة لكن ابرزها استهداف الاتحاد وحالة العصف
 الاداري المسيطرة علي مجلس المريخ الذي يتقاسم مع اتحاد اللعبة وزر
 مايجري الان وفي الايام الماضية وحتي القادمة.
 علي جماهير المريخ ان تتأهب لمعركة الانغولي وعليها ان تفوت الفرصة امام
 اي محاولة بائسة لضرب المريخ في هذا الوقت.
 اعيدو معركة عزام بحزافيرها لينتصر الاحمر في البقعة ردا علي كل متطاول ومستهدف.
 المعركة القادمة نتمني ان يقودها الجمهور المريخي بعنوان سحق سكورب ردا
 علي محاولات كارهي المريخ المحليون.
 لاتتركو المريخ يسير وحيدا بعد ان ادارت اليه اغلب الظروف المحيطة ظهر المجن.
 انتم زاد المريخ عند الشدائد انتم وقود المعركة وانتم درع المريخ وسيفه
 البتار وانتم وحدكم قادرين علي ايقاف موجات الاستهداف والظلم.
 *سنعود لاحقا لنرد بقوة علي الشلة المستهدفة للمريخ في اروقة اتحاد الكرة
 الذي لايرعوي بعض منسوبيه من استهداف وازدراء الشعب الاحمر لكننا نقولها
 لهم ان هذا العهد الي زوال بأذن الله.
 *نحي مجلس الشوري المريخي علي بيانه المسئول والذي حس عبره القواعد
 المريخية للمباراة المصيرية ونحيه كذلك علي اللغة القوية والرافضة
 للاستهداف وهذا البيان اتي في وقته تماما بعد البيان الهزيل الذي اخرجه
 مجلس المريخ بصورة باهتة جلبت عليه المذيد من السخط الذي لم يفارق اعضائه
 منذ ان تتداعو جميعا في الفترة السابقة للحديث فقط عن الاستقالات في حين
 ان المريخ كان ومازال تنتظره مواجهات تتطلب الثبات وتتطلب التعقل وتتطلب
 الركوز لا الهرب ونثر التصريحات الخنفشارية.
 معركة الانغولي تبقي محك حقيقي لطموحات المريخ فهيا نعمل بجد لإدراك هذا الطموح.
 لافرق بين مباراة عزام وكابو سكورب لهذا التراخي ممنوع داخل الملعب وعبر المدرجات.
 يتحدث الانغوليون بسعادة عن حرب الالهاء المعاشة في عوالم المريخ فهل
 نحول سعادتهم الحالية يوم السبت لحزن عميق نتمني ذلك.
 *معركة كابو سكورب لهزم الاستهداف ولهزم الاجواء المحبطة ولهزم كل متربص
 بالمريخ وشعبه.



*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻬﻮﺩ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺤﺴﻢ ﻓﻮﺿﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﻪ ﻭﻳﺤﺬﺭ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻗﺤﺎﻡ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ
 ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻀﺎﻳﺎﻩ !!!

 ؛==========================

 ﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻴﻢ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ
 ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺣﺪ ﻟﻔﻮﺿﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻭﺃﺑﺎﻥ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻴﻢ ﺃﻥ
 ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﺷﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺿﻰ ﻭﺗﺮﻳﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻔﺮﺽ ﺳﻴﻄﺮﺗﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻣﺸﺪﺩﺍً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻫﻤﻴﺔ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺼﺪﻯ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ
 ﻟﻔﻮﺿﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﺑﺤﺴﻢ ﻭﺻﺮﺍﻣﺔ ﻭﺣﺬّﺭ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻴﻢ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻐﺒﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺰﺝ ﺑﺎﻷﻣﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻴﺎﻧﺎﺗﻪ ﻭﻗﻀﺎﻳﺎﻩ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻟﺪﻳﻪ ﺃﻱ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ
 ﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻻ ﻳﺰﺝ ﺑﺎﻷﻣﻞ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻧﺎﺩٍ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ
 ﻭﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻦ ﻗﻀﺎﻳﺎﻩ ﺑﻨﻔﺴﻪ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﻷﻱ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺻﺒﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﺍﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ
 ؛ <>===<>===<>===<>
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻚ :::ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ ﺳﻠﻚ
 ؛ <>===<>===<>===<>
 ؛ <>===<>===<>===<>
 * ﻓﻌﻼ ﺷﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﻴﻪ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻀﺤﻚ
 *ﻟﺬﺍ ﻧﻀﺤﻚ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ ﻭﻃﻮﻳﻼ
 * ﺑﻞ ﻭﻧﻘﺮﻗﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺿﺤﻜﺎﺗﻨﺎ
 * ﺛﻢ ﻧﺴﺘﻐﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
 * ﻓﺎﻻﻓﺮﺍﻁ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻀﺤﻚ ﺍﺛﻢ
 * ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺠﺒﺮﻧﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻀﺤﻚ
 * ﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 * ﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﺑﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻳﺴﺘﺪﻫﻒ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 * ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻳﺨﺪﻡ ﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﺧﺮﻱ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 * ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻳﺘﺒﺺ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 * ﻭﻫﻢ ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﻥ ﻗﺒﻠﻨﺎ
 * ﺑﺎﻧﻪ ﻟﻮﻻ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻘﺪﻣﻬﺎ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻭﻟﺠﺎﻧﻪ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ
 * ﻟﻌﺎﺩﻭﺍ ﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﺴﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻘﺶ
 * ﻭﻓﻲ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ
 * ﻫﻞ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩ ﻣﻤﺎ ﻳﺴﻤﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﺧﻄﺎﺀ ؟؟؟
 *ﺍﻱ ﻣﻮﺳﻢ ﺧﻠﻮﻫﻮﺍ
 * ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺩﻩ
 * ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺃ ﻳﺎ ﺩﻭﺑﻮ ﺩﻩ
 *ﺑﻠﻨﺘﻴﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻭﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﻃﺮﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ
 *ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺗﻀﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ
 * ﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺮﻏﻨﻲ ﺑﻠﻨﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ ﻋﻤﻠﻬﺎ ﺑﻮﺗﺎﻛﻮ
 * ﻫﻴﻼﺳﻮﻻﺱ ﻟﻮ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺣﺴﺒﻬﺎ ﺑﻠﻨﺖ
 * ﺍﺧﻄﺄ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺮﻏﻨﻲ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻈﻠﻤﻪ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ
 *ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 * ﻃﻮﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﻟﻲ ﻳﺨﻄﺊ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﻟﺼﺎﻟﺢ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 * ﻭﺻﻼﺡ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ ﻳﺪﺍﻓﻊ
 *ﻳﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ
 * ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺭﺳﻮﻟﻪ ﺍﻋﻠﻢ
 * ﻭﺣﺘﻲ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ
 * ﺗﻘﺎﺿﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺣﺘﺴﺎﺏ ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻭﺿﺢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺲ
 * ﺍﺭﺗﻜﺒﻬﺎ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺭ ﻣﻊ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ
 * ﻟﻴﻈﻬﺮ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻭﻳﺒﺮﺭﻫﺎ ﺑﻘﻮﻟﻪ
 * ﻣﺎﻛﻨﺖ ﻋﺎﺭﻓﻬﺎ ﺑﻠﻨﺖ
 * ﻟﻜﻦ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺷﻔﺘﻬﺎ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻋﺎﺩﻩ ﻋﺮﻓﺖ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﺑﻠﻨﺖ
 * ﻻﻳﺎﺥ
 * ﺻﺪﻗﻨﺎﻙ
 *ﺍﺧﻄﺄﺕ ﺳﺎﻱ
 * ﻟﻮﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
 * ﻭﺭﻳﻨﺎ ﻳﺎﺻﻼﺡ ﻃﻴﻠﺔ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻋﻤﻠﻚ ﻛﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻧﻚ ﺍﺧﻄﺄـ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 ﻣﺘﻴﻦ ؟؟؟؟
 * ﻟﻦ ﺗﺠﺪ ﻳﺎ ﺣﺒﻴﺒﻨﺎ ﻭﻻ ﻭﺍﻗﻌﻪ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﻩ ﺗﺜﺒﺖ ﺍﻧﻚ ﺍﺧﻄﺄﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 * ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻚ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺗﺨﻄﺊ ﻋﺎﺩﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻘﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺮ
 * ﺻﻼﺡ ﺧﻠﻮﻫﻮﺍ
 * ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻣﻲ
 * ﻣﻨﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ( ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻘﺒﻮﺍ ) ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺜﻌﻠﺐ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺓ
 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ؟؟؟
 * ﻭﻫﻞ ﻛﺘﺐ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻘﺒﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺮﻩ
 * ﻟﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻛﺘﺒﻬﺎ ﻟﻴﻪ ؟؟
 * ﻭﻟﻮ ﻛﺘﺒﻬﺎ ﺍﻳﻦ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺫﺑﺤﺖ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺍﻣﺲ ؟؟؟؟
 * ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 * ﻧﺮﺟﻊ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﻗﻒ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ
 * ﻣﺘﻴﻦ ﻃﺒﻘﻮﺍ ﻟﻮﺍﺋﺤﻬﻢ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ؟؟؟؟
 *ﻣﻮﺵ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺩﻩ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺭﻓﺾ ﻻﻋﺒﻮﻫﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻄﻠﻮﻉ ﻟﻠﻤﻘﺼﻮﺭﻩ ؟؟؟
 *ﻣﻮﺵ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺩﻩ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﻧﺴﺤﺐ ﻻﻋﺒﻮﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ؟؟؟
 *ﻣﻮﺵ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺩﻩ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻴﻬﻮ ﻣﻬﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻉ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺎﺭ ﺑﺘﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻻﺭﺽ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺗﺸﺎﺩ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻔﻲ ؟؟؟
 * ﺍﻳﻦ ﻛﻨﺘﻢ ؟؟؟
 * ﺑﻞ ﺍﻻﺻﺢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻳﻦ ﺍﺗﻴﺘﻢ ؟؟؟
 * ﻭﻫﻞ ﻧﺎﻝ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻛﺄﺳﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﺗﺐ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ؟؟؟
 * ﻛﻞ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻻﻻﻋﻴﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺆﺍﻣﺮﺍﺕ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺑﻘﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﻣﺎﺑﻘﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﻩ
 * ﺍﻟﺸﺎﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﺪﻟﻊ ﻋﻤﺮﻭ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻨﻔﻊ
 * ﺩﻟﻌﻮﻫﻮﺍ ﻟﺴﻪ
 *ﻭﻛﺒﺮﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺮ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻳﺒﻘﻲ ﺣﻔﺮﻩ ﺗﺎﺧﺪﻛﻢ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﺎ ﻭﺗﺮﻳﺤﻨﺎ
 * ﺍﻳﻬﺎﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 * ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﻛﻠﻤﺘﻬﺎ
 *ﺍﻱ ﺷﻨﻜﺒﻪ ﺗﻠﻘﻮﺍ ﻋﻨﻜﺒﻪ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻌﺮﻓﻮﺍ ﺣﺎﺟﻪ
 * ﻭﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﻪ ﺧﻠﻲ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺤﺪﻳﺪ ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﺧﺸﻤﻮ ﻣﻊ ﺣﻜﻢ ﻭﻻ
 ﻳﻀﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺮﻩ
 * ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
 * ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﺳﺎﻫﺎ ﻫﻲ ﺗﻬﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﻳﻨﺘﻘﻞ
 ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 * ﻭﺍﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ ﻧﻨﺘﺼﺮ ﻟﺒﻜﺮﻱ ﻳﺒﻘﻲ ﺣﻘﻘﻨﺎ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻫﺪ\ ﻓﻬﻢ
 -* ﺳﻨﻨﺘﺼﺮ ﻟﺒﻜﺮﻱ ﻭﺳﻴﻨﺼﺮﻧﺎ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ
 * ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﺆﺍﻝ
 * ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻳﺤﺎﺭﺑﻮﻥ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻟﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺟﻪ ؟؟؟
 *ﺍﻻﺟﺎﺑﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺆﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ
 * ﻣﻨﻮ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻬﻢ ﻣﺸﻲ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﻭﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﻛﺘﺮ ﺧﻴﺮﻙ
 * ﻣﺎﻃﻮﺍﺍﺍﻟﻲ ﺑﻨﻜﺮﻭﻫﻢ ﻭﺑﺮﻣﻮﻫﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺍﺭﻉ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺣﺼﻞ ﺷﺊ
 * ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻔﺘﺢ ﺧﺸﻤﻮ ﻳﻠﻘﻲ ﺍﺳﺎﺀﻩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻃﻮﻝ
 *ﺍﻛﺘﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﻛﺴﻼ ﻳﻼﻗﻲ ﺍﺳﺎﺀﻩ
 * ﻣﻨﻮ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﻘﻲ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ
 * ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺸﻲ ﺑﺎﺳﺎﺀﻩ
 * ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰ ﻭﻋﻤﺮ ﻭﻣﻬﻨﺪ
 * ﻭﺑﻠﻬﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺮ
 * ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻏﺮﻳﺐ
 * ﻳﻨﻜﺮﻙ ﻃﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﺒﻴﺐ
 * ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
 * ﺻﺒﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻋﻘﺎﺏ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ
 * ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻪ ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﺑﺒﺎﺭﻛﻮﺍ ﻟﻲ ﺑﻌﺾ
 * ﺣﺴﺪ
 * ﻭﺭﻭﺡ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻡ
 * ﻭﺗﺸﻔﻲ
 * ﻭﻛﻠﻮ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻨﻔﻊ
 *ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺑﻐﻠﺒﻜﻢ ﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮ ﺻﺪﻗﻮﻧﻲ
 * ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
 * ﺍﻣﺎﻣﻨﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﺤﻘﺎﻕ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ
 * ﻧﺘﻔﺮﻍ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻣﻴﻦ ﺩﻱ
 * ﻭﻧﻌﻴﺪ ﻟﻮﺣﺔ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﻭﺣﻠﻔﺎﺋﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎﻡ
 * ﻭﻟﻲ ﻗﺪﺍﻡ
 * ﺑﻨﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ
 * ﻧﻌﻠﺖ ﺗﺄﻫﻠﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻫﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
 * ﻭﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﻧﺘﻔﺮﻍ ﻟﻠﻤﺆﺍﻣﺮﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻘﻄﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻳﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻤﻴﻪ
 *ﻭﺳﻴﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﻪ ﻭﺗﺤﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﻪ
 * ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺎﻋﺎﺟﺒﻮ ﻳﺸﻮﻑ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﻪ
 * ﻭﻟﻮ ﻋﻤﻞ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻪ ﺑﺎﺟﺘﻬﺎﺩ ﻻﺻﻼﺡ ﺣﺎﻝ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻬﻢ
 * ﺑﺎﺟﺘﻬﺎﺩ ﻗﺪﺭ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻬﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺒﺠﺘﻬﺪﻭﻫﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺮﻗﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 * ﻟﺨﺮﺟﻮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺻﻔﺮﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺋﻢ ﻭﺑﻘﻮﺍ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 *ﻣﻮﺵ ﻗﺎﻋﺪﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺻﻔﺮﻫﻢ ﻃﻮﻝ ﻋﻤﺮﻫﻢ ﻭﻳﻤﺎﺭﺳﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﺪ
 * ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
 *ﺗﻌﺎﺯﻳﻨﺎ ﻵﻝ ﺑﻜﺮﺍﻭﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻓﻘﺪﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻠﻞ
 *ﺯﻭﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺐ ﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﺑﻜﺮﻭﺍﻱ ﻭﻭﺍﻟﺪﺓ ﺍﻻﺥ ﺍﻳﻤﻦ ﺑﻜﺮﺍﻭﻱ
 * ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺰﺍﺀ ﻣﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﻟﻼﺥ ﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻐﻔﺎﺭ
 * ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 * ﺍﻥ ﺗﻨﺼﺮﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﻨﺼﺮﻛﻢ
 * ﺍﻫﺎ
 * ﻧﺠﻲ ﻟﻲ ﺷﻤﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﺗﻮﻡ
 * ﻛﺎﻥ ﺷﻔﺖ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻗﺼﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺑﻴﺰﻩ ﺍﻡ ﺗﺴﻌﻤﺎﺋﻪ ﻭﺧﻤﺴﻴﻦ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻣﺎﺻﺪﻗﻮﻫﺎ ﻧﺎﺱ ﻓﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺑﻬﺎ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻳﺮﺟﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﻌﻪ ﻭﻻ ﻧﻜﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﻟﻴﻨﺎ ؟؟؟
 ﺳﻠﻚ ﻛﻬﺮﺑﺎ
 ﻧﻨﺴﺎﻙ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻘﺮ ﺑﻘﻲ ﻳﺸﺘﺮﻱ ﺗﺮﺍﺑﻴﺰ ﻛﻤﺎﻥ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ
 ﺳﻠﻚ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• أغلق مرانه امس بعيدا عن الانظار
• الهلال يرفع درجات التأهب والاستعداد لمواجهة الرصاصات !!
• يخشى اللعب تحت الاضواء الكاشفة : الملاوى غادر للسودان امس .. قضى ليلته بنيروبي .. وبعثته تصل الخرطوم عصر اليوم
• ممثل الهلال فى تحكيميه المدينه : نريد القرار النهائي حتى نتجه للكاس !
• المريخ يواصل التحضير والانغولى يطالبه بتقبل الاهداف .. كاب اسكورب يصل الخرطوم
• مساوى يمثل الهلال فى حملة ترشيح البشير والباشا يشارك "صفحة الهلال بالفيس"
• هجوم عنيف على قادة الاتحاد في إجتماع المجلس : معتصم ومجدي يتبرآن من خطاب أسامة وشروني يؤكد أحقية الأمل في كسب الشكوى
• الاثيوبي تمقلب بعثة الرصاصات .. رئيس النادي : قولوا لرسل الشؤم ستجدونا هناك !!
• "قوون" التقتهم بمالي .. جماهير الرصاصات : التعادل أمام الهلال نصر لكننا متأكدين من الهزيمة
• وسط تألق كبير لاعبي رديف الازرق : رديف الهلال يفوز على توتي بثلاثية
• حرص الجماهير في تصرف غير رياضي : كمال دحية يقود جماهيرية في المريخ ضد قوون
• تأكيد لانفراد (قوون) : المريخ يعسكر في الكنغو الديمقراطية لمباراة الاياب امام الانغولي

 ◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الهلال المفخرة يكمل الجاهزية لسحق الملاوي بالمقبرة
• البيه يشعل المران بهدف من نار .. النقر يجهز المدفعجيه الثقيلة لأبطال الرصاصات
• جماهير الهلال والروابط تعلن الإستنفار وتنافس فني شرس للاقمار
• مفأجأه .. الرصاصات غير متعودة على اللعب ليلا وتوقيت المباراة يثير هلع اللاعبين
• الاتحاد العام يرفض الاستهداف ويهدد بالمقاضاة امام كافة المحاكم
• الهلال يرفع درجات الإعداد لحسم الملاوي وعودة الثلاثي .. واصابة طفيفة لمكسيم
• قائد الهلال يشارك في حملة البشير .. والفريق يدخل معسكر الصنوبر
• تألق لافت لمتوسط الدفاع سيمبو "صفحة الهلال بالفيس"
• عضوء بالاتحاد العام : عماد الطيب يخدع جمهور الهلال
• محمد عبد الرحمن يشارك في مباراة الاحد .. وكيبي يشارك في تدريبات المجموعة
• الوزير يبارك الفوز التاريخي للسودان برئاسة الاتحاد الافريقي ويستقبل المدرب الكوري

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• الكاردينال يحتفي بالأقمار .. ويرصد الحوافز بالدولار
• الفرقة الزرقاء تكثف التحضيرات للرصاصات .. والقائد يتعهد بمواصلة الانتصالات
• رئيس الهلال يفجر القنابل .. وردود أفعال عنيفة لقرار المجلس بالانسحاب من الممتاز
• رئيس الهلال يسلم اللاعبين حافز العبور لدور الـ (32) اليوم "صفحة الهلال بالفيس"
• أكد مخاطبة الجهات الامنية : الاتحاد العام يهاجم لافته المريخ المسيئة
• الفرقة الزرقاء تعسكر بالصنوبر أمس .. والكاردينال يفجر المفاجآت عبر النيل الازرق اليوم
• الامين العام للهلال يتحدث بلغة الرصاص لـ (الاسياد) :
• عماد الطيب : قرار الانسحاب من الممتاز نهائي ولا رجعه فيه
• عماد الطيب : الكاردينال سبب رئيسي في الاستقرار المالي بالنادي .. وجاهزون لمنازلة الرصاصات
• عماد الطيب : شكوى الأمل صحيحة 100% واسباب رفضها مضحكة
• عماد الطيب : العقوبة التي صدرت ضد المدينة لامكان لها في القانون وهذا ماتنصه المادة (89)

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• الفريق يصل الخرطوم .. ويبدى تخوفه من الاضواء الكاشفه
• (3) مدافعين فقط فى بعثة الرصاصات
• ميشو لـ (الجوهرة) : اليوغندي حرمني من لقب الابطال مع الهلال
• ميشو : الهلال مرشح لمونديال الاندية .. وجمهوره الاجمل في العالم
• الأزرق يتدرب بحماس وجدية .. كيبى يعود بقوه .. والكاردينال يحتفل بالابطال فى "سوبا"
• المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيسى للانغولي .. غلرزيتو يستبعد تراوري .. و "النيلين" تنقل الجولات الافريقية
• بمشاركة كابتنه سيف مساوس : الهلال يؤيد حملة ترشيح الرئيس البشير الانتخابية
• عقد مناورة مغلقة بامدرمان : الهلالال يوالي تحضيراته الجادة تأهباً لنزال الملاوي
• الكاردينال ضيفا على النيل الازرق .. ورديف الهلال يكتسح بري بثلاثية نظيفه
• عماد الطيب : بيان الهلال صريح ومصرون على الانسحاب "صفحة الهلال بالفيس"
• على شاطىء النيل الازرق بمشاركة تيراب : الهلال يحتفل بلاعبيه بمزرعة رئيسه الكاردينال
• الاتحاد العام يلاحق الصحف عبر مجلس الصحافة .. وعقبات هندسية تعترض بث "بي ان سبورت" للممتاز
• تراوري يغيب عن مواجهة كابو اسكورب .. والاهلي شندي لإيتانشيتي الكونجولي في ذهاب كأس الاتحاد الافريقي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية واخبار الولايات :

 • الهلال يكثف تحضيراته لمواجهة بطل ملاوي
 • بروفة قوية للهلال على ملعبه شارك فيها 23 لاعباً
 • إصابة طفيفة لكاميروني مكسيم حارس مرمى الهلال
 • الشغيل وفيصل موسى يشاركان في تدريبات المجموعة
 • الاتحاد يرفض التصعيد الاعلامي واستغلال الملاعب للممارسات غير الرياضي
 • المريخ يحسم مصير مشاركة تراوري وعنكبة أمام الانجولي
 • جمال حسن سعيد : تعرضنا للظلم أمام المريخ وضفر يستحق الطرد
 • متوكل : بالقانون سنسترد كل حقوق المريخ والانجولي سينال مصير عزام
 • سكرتير المريخ بتأجيل الحديث عن ايقاف بكري إلى مابعد مباراة كابوسكورب الأنغولي
 • الأهلي يستعد لاستضافة إيتانشيتي في ذهاب كأس الاتحاد الافريقي
 • أزمة في المنتخب الاولمبي والمدير الفني يشكو من فشل التدريبات
 • غضب في الأولمبي السوداني بسبب سوء التنظيم "صفحة الهلال بالفيس"
 • سكورب في الخرطوم امس .. ومنافس الأهلي شندي يصل اليوم
 • مدرب كابوسكورب متخوف من هجوم الأحمر ويتمنى مشاركة موبوتو والفيس
 • وزير الشباب والرياضة يلتقي مسئولي اتحاد الهجن الافريقي ويشيد بالإتحاد السوداني للهجن
 • نائب الرئيس كابوسكورب: نعرف الكثير عن المريخ ونعلم احتلاله للمركز الرابع في الدوري السوداني
 • المشاركات القومية تتسبب في تأجيل الدوري بكوستي .. وقرارات صارمة لإدارية الدامر
 • دبروسة يكسب الزمالك بثنائية والحكم يصرف ركلة جزاء بحلفا الجديدة
 • اللجنة الادارية بالحصاحيصا توقف (4) لاعبين لمدة عام .. وتعتبر التقدم مهزوما (2-0)
 • التعادلات تسيطر على دوري شندي المحلي .. الاهلي ابوقوته يقبل هدية توريت ويتصدر دوري ابوقوته
 • رئيس اتحاد الجنيد يقف على منشآت الاستاد اليوم .. والتعادلات تسيطر على دوري شندي المحلي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابعد تراوري لعدم الجاهزية ..غارزيتو :الهجوم الكاسح خيارنا امام الانجولي

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 قال المدير الفني للمريخ الفرنسي  غارزيتو في تصريحات ملتهبة لصحيفة الصدى أنه سيمضي قدماً في الاعتماد على  الأسلوب الهجومي في مباراة الفريق أمام كابوسكورب يوم السبت المقبل حتى  يحقق الفريق نتيجة عريضة تسهّل من مهمته في التأهل للدور الثاني من دوري  الأبطال وقال غارزيتو إن الفرق الكبيرة تعتمد على الهجوم لا الدفاع والمريخ  الآن يمتلك فريقاً مميزاً يستطيع أن ينقل الكرة بطريقة سهلة وأن يصل إلى  مرمى الخصوم كثيراً لكن تبقى العقبة الحقيقية في كيفية ترجمة الفرص المتاحة  إلى أهداف وأبان غارزيتو أن الأحمر لن يتراجع عن هذا الأسلوب لأنه الأفضل  للفريق مؤكداً أن المريخ وعندما يصل مهاجموه إلى ترجمة الفرص المتاحة  بالدقة المطلوبة سيعرف الجميع لماذا اختِرت الأسلوب الهجومي،فيما يتعلق  بالأسباب التي جعلته لا يعتمد على المالي تراوري في تشكيلته الأساسية قال  غارزيتو: لا تسألوني عن السبب ولكن أسألوا تراوري، هذا اللاعب وفي آخر  ثلاثة أسابيع لم يؤد غير سبعة تدريبات وبالتالي لا يمكن أن اعتمد عليه في  وجود خيارات أكثر جاهزية منه ثم أن كل الفرص التي أتِحتها لتراوري لم يقدم  فيها المستوى الذي كنت انتظره منه، وخص غارزيتو كوفي بإشادة خاصة ووصفه  باللاعب الموهوب والصغير في السن وصاحب القدرات الفنية العالية بيد أنه عاد  وأشار إلى أن الغاني يلعب لنفسه في كثير من الاحايين ويحاول أن يظهر  مهاراته وعندما يفقد المريخ الكرة يقف موقف المتفرج ولا يساند مصعب عمر  ويجعله يقاتل لوحده ويحرجه أمام الجماهير التي كثيراً ما انتقدت مصعب وهي  لا تدري أنه يتحمّل تبعات عدم قيام كوفي بالمساندة المطلوبة لحظة فقدان  الكرة، وناشد غارزيتو كوفي بضرورة أن يلعب مباراة كابوسكورب بذات المستوى  الذي أدى به مباراة عزام لا مباراتي النمور والفهود لأنه وقتها سيجد نفسه  مجبراً على سحبه من الملعب و قال انهم يسعون لاسعاد جماهير المريخ التي ظلت  تقف بجانبهم في احلك الظروف .
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*مشكورين ياشباب .. يعطيكم العافية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعسكر فى الكنغو الديمقراطية لمباراة الإياب امام الانغولي

 

  تاكيد لانفرادنا فى الاعداد الماضية  سيغادر فريق المريخ لكنشاسا لإقامة معسكرا بجمهورية الكنغو الديمقراطية  لإقامة معسكر تحضيري استعدادا لمباراة الاياب القادمة امام كاب سكورب والتى  ستقام نهاية الشهر الجاري بلواندا، وكانت (قوون) قد انفردت بهذا الخبر من قبل.

 حرض الجماهير في تصرف غير رياضي: كمال دحية يقود ثورة جماهيرية في المريخ ضد قوون

 شهد مران المريخ ليلة امس ثورة  جماهيرية ضد صحيفة (قوون) وهتفت الجماهير ضد الصحيفة وحاول بعضها التحرش  بمصور الصحيفة الزميل ابوبكر شرش وذلك في اللحظات الاخيرة في المران حينما  قام كمال دحية مسؤول الاستاد في تصرف غير رياضي بتحريض الجماهير على مصور  (قوون) عندما اشار اليها تجاهه وعندها ثارت الجماهير وهتفت وطالبت مصور  الصحيفة بمغادرة ارض الملعب وقد استنكرت بعض الجماهير المريخية تصرف مسؤول  الاستاد باعتبار ان الصحيفة تتابع المران وما تقوم به يصب في مصلحة الفريق  قبل مباراة السبت ، وقاموا بإبعاد الزميل شرش بعيدا عن الجمهور.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستأنف قرار إيقاف المدينة..الحاج أبو سوط يستنكر لافتات الجماهير المريخية في لقاء الأمل العطبراوي

  كشف الاستاذ مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، ان تخفيف عقوبة بكري المدينة مهاجم المريخ  الى وصف سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية على حالة اعتداء اللاعب على مساعد  الحكم وقال مجدي في حديث أذاعي لـ(هوى السودان) المادة 89 تتحدث عن  الاعتداء بعنف او (البصق) في وجه الحكم وكل ذلك لم يرد في تقرير الحكم او  المراقب لذلك لم يعاقب اللاعب بنص المادة 89 التي توقف نشاط اللاعب لمدة  عام داخليا وخارجيا. 

 المريخ يستأنف قرار إيقاف المدينة

 قطع متوكل احمد علي الامين العام  للمريخ بالانابة بتقديم ناديه لاستئناف الى لجنة الاستئنافات، ضد قرار  اللجنة المنظمة التي عاقبت مهاجمه بكري المدينة بالايقاف 6 مباريات مع  الغرامة المالية 10 الاف جنيه، على خلفية احداث مباراته مع مضيفه الأهلي  شندي كما اعلن متوكل عن تقديم استئناف آخر ضد قرار اللجنة المنظمة بعد ان  رفضت شكواه ضد الاهلي شندي.

 الأمين العام لنادى المريخ يناشد الجماهير من أجل المؤازرة في مباراة السبت

 ناشد الامين العام لنادي المريخ  الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر كل منسوبي المريخ الالتفاف حول الفريق فى مباراته  امام فريق كابو سكورب الانغولي فى ذهاب الدور الاول وتأجيل كل الملفات  الاخرى لحين انتهاء المباراة المهمة ، كما ناشد جماهير المريخ الوقوف خلف  الفريق وتكرار مشهد مباراة عزام التنزاني حينما لعب الجمهور دورا مهما فى  تلك المباراة الملحمة والتى تمكن فيها المريخ من الانتصار بثلاثية وتخطى  الفريق التنزاني . وتنمنى ان يكون دور الجماهير حاسما ايضا فى مباراة كابو  سكورب .

 إتحاد الكرة هدد اللاعبين بالإيقاف
الفشل يهدد تحضيرات الأولمبي قبل مواجهة جنوب إفريقيا

 شهد التدريب الذي اجراه المنتخب  الأولمبي صباح امس فشلا ذريعا لمواجهة نظيره الجنوب الافريقي في الثاني  والعشرين من الشهر الجاري باستاد الابيض في ذهاب المرحلة الثانية من  التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لكل الالعاب الافريقية، حيث شارك في التدريب 4  لاعبين فقط وهذا ما جعل محمد محي الدين الديبة مدرب المنتخب ينفجر غضبا  ويطالب الاتحاد بالغاء برنامج الاعداد، وقد طالب اتحاد الكرة اللاعبين  بالمشاركة في التدريب الذي سيجريه المنتخب صباح اليوم بملعب الاكاديمية واي  لاعب تم اختياره يتخلف عن المشاركة يعتبر نفسه موقوفا عن ممارسة نشاطه مع  ناديه.

 نادي الأمل يستأنف .. ومصدر قانوني يؤكد إعادة مباراته مع المريخ هو القرار المرجح صدوره من لجنة الإستئنافات العليا
أفادت مصادر (قوون) بأن مجلس إدارة نادي الأمل سيودع اليوم الأربعاء  إستئنافاً ضد قرار اللجنة المنظمة الذي صدر عصرأمس والرافض لشكواه ضد  المريخ في عدم قانونية إشراكه لاعبه بكري عبدالقادر الموقوف (تلقائياً) من  الإتحاد العام بعد إعتدائه على الحكم المساعد في مباراته الدورية أمام  المريخ التي جرت مساء أمس الأول الاثنين.
وقال مصدر قانوني فضل عدم ذكر اسمه أن نادي الأمل متى ما تقدم باستئنافه  فإن القرار المرجح ، بل والمؤكد يتمثّل في إصدار لجنة الإستئنافات العليا  لقرار يُفضي لإعادة المباراة لسبب بسيط يكمن في أن الإتحاد العام هو المخطئ  وعليه تحمل الخطأ إمتثالاً لنصوص القواعد العامة في هذا الخصوص . وأضاف  المصدر القانوني قائلاً: أن خطاب الإتحاد الأول القاضي بإيقاف اللاعب بكري  عبدالقادر هو إجراء (روتيني) عادي تقوم به الأمانة العامة للإتحاد في حالات  (سوء السلوك) التي ترد في تقارير حكام ومراقبي المباريات ، وهو ما تم  فعلياً من الأمانة العامة لنادي المريخ ، أما الخطأ القانوني الذي وقع فيه  الإتحاد العام فيتمثّل في قيام السكرتارية بإرسال خطاب يلغي الخطاب الأول  دون أي سند قانوني يمنحها صلاحية رفع العقوبة (التلقائية) بحق اللاعب بكري ،  لذا فلا مناص أمام لجنة الإستئنافات سوى إصدار قرار بإعادة المباراة  المعنية.

 طالب المجلس بالشجاعة والإعتذار
الحاج أبو سوط يستنكر لافتات الجماهير المريخية في لقاء الأمل العطبراوي
كتب : محمد ميرغني

 استنكر مشجع المريخ الكبير الحاج  ابوسوط في تصريحات خاصة لقوون امس ماقامت به بعض جماهير المريخ التي رفعت  لافتات في الاستاد ضد بعض الصحفيين الهلالاب واعتبر الامر مسيئا للمريخ قبل  الهلال وقال الحاج ابو سوط على جماهير المريخ الصفوة محاربة من قاموا بهذا  الفعل من جماهير المريخ والذين اساءو للكيان لان الرياضة محبة وليس  مهاترات واخاف ان تحدث كارثة في ملاعب كرة القدم بالسودان لو استمر الوضع  المحتقن بهذا الشكل في الفترة المقبلة ، وقال الحاج ان جماهير وادارة  المريخ استنكرنا من قبل ماقام به جمهور الهلال ضد لاعب المريخ راجي عبد  العاطي في احدى مباريات القمة فكيف نقع في نفس الخطأ وكنت اتمنى ان يكون  مجلس المريخ اكثر شجاعة ويعتذر عن ما بدر من بعض المنسوبين لنادي المريخ  لانه اساء للمريخ قبل ان يسيئ للآخرين لاننا نطلق على انفسنا صفوة والمريخ  يعتبر نادي قائد ورائد يجب ان يقوم بدوره الكامل في تطور وتقدم الرياضة  بالسودان .

 وانتقد الحاج ابو سوط خطوة قيام احد  صحفيي المريخ بدور المجلس حيث رافق الصحفي احد اعضاء المجلس للالتقاء باحد  ضباط الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لحل قضية ايقاف بكري المدينة قبل مباراة  الامل العطبراوي وقال ان اعتماد المجلس على صحفي للقيام بدور المجلس اضر  بالنادي لانه ظل العراب الاول للمريخ لمدة 12 عاما تضرر فيها النادي كثيرا  وسيتضرر اكثر اذا ما استمر الحال بهذا الوضع ولذلك على المجلس حسم الفوضي
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*ﺍﻟجوهرة الرياضية
ميشو للجوهرة : اليوغندي حرمني من لقب الأبطال مع الهلال


جنس وهم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
المالي لوح بالرحيل: غارزيتو يبعد تراوري من موقعة كابو سكورب

 
اصبح المالي مامادو تراوري مهاجم  المريخ خارج خدمة فريقه في مباراة كابوسكورب السبت المقبل في ذهاب دور  الـ32 من دوري ابطال افريقيا، وذلك بناء على قرار الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو  مدرب الفريق الذي ابعد اللاعب من المشاركة لاسباب انضباطية تسببت في انخفاض  مستواه ورفض غارزيتو الوساطة التي تقدم بها عدد من اعضاء المجلس وقال ان  قراره نهائي حيث ابعد اللاعب من المشاركة في مباراة الامل عطبرة ولم يمنحه  فرصة المشاركة في مباراة بري الودية، واشار مصدر عالي الثقة لـ(قوون) امس  ان اللاعب ابدى استياءه من تعامل المدرب معه واعلن رغبته الصريحة في الرحيل  عن الفريق بعد ان اصبح خارج حسابات الجهاز الفني. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
مجموعة حسبو تكرم النجم الغانى كوفى بعد نيله نجومية مباراة عزام فى الأبطال

 

القراند هوليداى : محمد عوض - تصوير : ابوبكر شرش

فى اطار سعيها لتحفيز النجوم ماديا ومعنويا اقامت مجموعة حسبو تكريما لنجم  المريخ الغانى كوفى الذى نال نجومية مباراة المريخ الافريقية امام نادى  عزام التنزانى فى تمهيدى بطولة الاندية الافريقية (الابطال) وحفزته بمبلغ  خمسة آلاف جنية اضافة لزى رياضى كامل واهدت المدير الفنى للمريخ الفرنسى ديغو غارزيتو هاتفا سيارا .

 وقام رئيس تحرير صحيفة اليوم التالى  بتقديم الحفل حيث بدأ شرح التكريم وشكر الصحف التى قامت بالتغطية ، كما  شكر مبادرة دعم النجوم على الاهتمام باللاعبين المبرزين الذين يحتاجون لمثل  هذه التكريمات التى ترفع الروح المعنوية للاعبين .

 كوفى : سعيد بهذا التكريم

 قال اللاعب المكرم الغانى(كوفى) انه  سعيد للغاية بهذا التكريم الجيد من قبل المجموعة ، واكد على انه لم يظهر  بالشكل الجيد فى المباراتين الاخيرتين كما كان فى مباراة عزام الافريقية  التى انتصر فيها الاحمر بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل ، وتمنى كوفى من الجميع ان  يقفوا خلف الفريق فى مباراة الانغولي حيث هي مهمة للغاية ، وواصل قائلا :  مباراة عزام كانت بالنسبة لنا مباراة مهمة نحن كلاعبين قمنا بعمل كبير وكان  يجب علينا ان نتأهل الى المرحلة المقبلة من البطولة لان الفريق لايمكن ان  يغادر بتاريخة الجيد فى البطولات الافريقية من الدور التمهيدى واكد على ان  اللاعبين قدموا مباراة ممتازة وكل لاعب بذل مجهودا كبيرا حتى تحقق الانتصار  وتأهلنا الى المرحلة المقبلة امام كاب اسكورب الانغولى الذى اتمنى ان اقدم  امامه افضل مما قدمته في مبارة نادى عزام ويجب ان ننتصر حتى يتسنى لنا نيل  بطاقة التأهل للمرحلة المقبلة من البطولة .

 غارزيتو : كوفى لاعب جيد وينفذ تكتيك الجهاز الفنى

 قال المدير الفنى للمريخ الفرنسى  ديغو غارزيتو ان التكريم صادف اهله وكوفى من اللاعبين الجيدين الذين ينفذون  التكتيك الذى يرسمه له الجهاز الفنى فى كل مباراة يشترك فيها فهو من  اللاعبين الذين يمكن ان يفيدوا المريخ كثيرا فى المستقبل ، ولكن للاعب بعض  الهنات فى الجانب الايسر فدائما مايتقدم للامام ويهمل الجانب الدفاعى كثيرا  ، ولكنه بدأ يتخلص من هذه السلبيات تدريجيا وقدم مباراة جيدة امام عزام  التنزانى الا انه تراخى فى مباراتى الاهلى شندى والامل عطبرة ، وتمنى ان  يكون اكثر من جيد فى المباراة القادمة امام نادى كاب اسكورب الانغولى الذى  اعمل له الف حساب فهذه المباراة اهتم بها كثيرا فيجب علينا ان نعمل حتى  نحقق مانصبو اليه .

 وأضاف الفرنسي ان مثل هذه التكريمات  تدعم مسيرة اللاعبين فالدفعة المعنوية تكون جيدة جدا للاعب ولاعبو المريخ  جميعهم يؤدون بشكل جيد فمثلا امير كمال والنيجيرى سالمون جابسون جميعهم  يبذلون مجهودا مقدرا الا ان كوفى فى مباراة عزام كان الاكثر حيوية لذلك  استحق الجائزة المقدمة .

 تكتيك مغاير أمام الانغولى

 قال المدير الفنى للمريخ غارزيتو  انه سيلعب بتكتيك مغاير امام كاب اسكورب الانغولى حيث درست الفريق جيدا من  خلال مباراتين قمنا بمشاهدتهما عبر (الدى فى دى) وان المباراة كانت جيدة  للغاية من قبل كاب اسكورب وله خط هجوم جيد وسأحذر المدافعين منه كثيرا على  ان يلعبوا معه بضغط .

 على الجماهير المساندة

 وجه المدير الفنى للمريخ الفرنسى  ديغو غارزيتو الدعوة لكل الجماهير المريخية الحضور باكرا وذلك من اجل  مؤازرة اللاعبين فى مباراة الانغولى وذكر: ان مباراة عزام السابقة كان  للجماهير الدور المعنوى الكبير فى تخطى الخصم فالفريق التنزانى لم يشهد  لاعبوه هذا الكم الهائل من الجماهير التى كان لصداها فى المدرجات اثر على  اللاعبين فى المستطيل الاخضر .

 مدير المجموعة : التكريمات ستتواصل

 قال مدير مجموعة حسبو اشرف خليل ان  التكريم له الاثر النفسى البالغ فى نفوس اللاعب وكل لاعب يقدم مردودا جيدا  سيكرم ماديا ومعنويا ، وقال ان اللاعب كوفى له اسهاماته فى عدد من مباريات  المريخ ولم يشارك فى مباراة عزام الاولى التى اقيمت بدار السلام وانهزم  فيها المريخ بهدفين دون مقابل الا انه قدم مستوىً رائعا فى المباراة التى  كانت بالخرطوم والتى تأهل فيها الاحمر الى الدور الاول بعدما اودع فى عزام  ثلاثة اهداف نظيفة .

 وكرمت المجموعة اللاعب بمبلغ خمسة آلاف جنية سودانى اضافة الى بدلة رياضية .
وكما كرمت المدير الفنى للمريخ الفرنسى ديغو غارزيتو بهاتف سيار(اي فون) .
وشهد الاحتفال حضور اعلامى مميز ممثلا فى صحيفتى (قوون) والصدي .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس نادي كاب سكورب : المريخ لن يقف امام طموحاتنا في البطولة الافريقية 

 

  كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

  قال نائب رئيس نادي كاب سكورب الانجولي  مينغو جاسينتو ان المريخ لن يقف امام طموحات ناديه بالترقي للادوار  النهائية في رابطة الابطال الأفريقية و التي يعتبرونها هدافا إستراتيجيا  مشيرا الى أن الفريق استعد بشكل جيد لمباراة المريخ يوم السبت في ذهاب  الدور الأول من دوري الأبطال وقال مينغو إن فريقه يملك الرغبة والطموح في  الذهاب لمراحل بعيدة في النسخة الحالية من المسابقة مشدداً على أنهم يعلمون  الصعوبات التي سيواجهها الفريق في الخرطوم من واقع أن اصحاب الأرض يرغبون  ايضاً في تحقيق الفوز في تلك المباراة، وكشف مينغو أنهم يعرفون المريخ  جيداً ويملكون معلومات كافية عنه مفيداً واكد مينغو على ان وضع المريخ  حاليا يجعلهم اكثر دافعية للتألق وشدد مينغو على ضرورة أن يحافظ فريقه على  شباكه نظيفة في مباراة الذهاب بالخرطوم والحصول على نتيجة ايجابية في  مباراة الذهاب حتى يكون في وضعية جيدة عند استقبال المريخ يوم الرابع من  ابريل المقبل في إياب الدور الأول من المسابقة وحتى يستطيع تحقيق الفوز  والترشح على حساب المريخ للدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال, وختم حديثه قائلا :  المريخ الان ليس الافضل بدليل ترتيبه في الدوري ونعمل للحفاظ على شباكنا  معه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
مباراة أهداف وتأمين يا كوتش

× مباراة المريخ يوم السبت القادم في بطولة الأبطال الأفريقية أمام بطل  انغولا كابو اسكروب ، مباراة ذات طابع خاص ومهم للفرقة الحمراء والجهاز  الفني .
× وتأتي أهمية هذه المباراة كونها تمثل المباراة التي تخصنا ويمكن أن نحقق  فيها الإنتصار وهناك رد للخصم خارج البلاد وهنا تأتي الأهمية ، لأننا ظللنا  نتواضع في كل مبارياتنا الخارجية ولا نتمتع بثقافة الانتصار خارج الديار  أبدا أبدا .
× فمباراة السبت يا كوتش غارزيتو ونجله ومحسن هي مباراة العبور وهي كذلك  مباراة الانتصار العريض الذي يضمن لنا النجاة والأمان حتى لو تكرم بعض  لاعبينا بالهدايا هناك للخصم في داره .
× فمباراة السبت تحتاج لتنظيم معين وتكتيك دقيق بين اللاعبين والجهاز الفني  يفضي لإحراز عددا من الأهداف لا يقل بأي حال من الأحوال عن ثلاثة حتى نذهب  لأنغولا أكثر ثقة وأمان من أخطاء فرساننا ولخبطة حكامهم بإذن الله تعالى .
× الرأي عندي أن شكل المريخ بدأ يوضح وأن المدرب وصل للتشكيل الثابت  والمجموعة التي أدت مباراة الأمل مناسبة جدا مع بعض التعديلات أثناء سير  المباراة .
× مع التركيز على مشاركة المهاجمين عنكبة وعبده جابر في الشوط الثاني .
× وكل خطوط المريخ استوت بعد تثبيت ضفر في قلب الدفاع ، ولكن تبقت وظيفتان  بهما هزة ورجفة الطرف الشمال الذي يشغله مصعب عمر ، فمصعب يؤدي في بعض  الأحيان بسلبية كبيرة ويكون ثغرة واضحة للخصوم ودائما يستعملونها لضرب  الزعيم ، ولن تنتهي هذه المعضلة إلا بعد عودة الشاب القوي والصلب بخيت خميس  إن شاء الله .
× والوظيفة الأخرى هي الطرف اليمين الذي يعتمد فيه الجهاز الفني على رمضان  عجب ، وهذه الوظيفة قتلت العجب وحجمت إمكاناته الفنية وأصبح بعيدا عن  التهديف وبذل المجهود والعجب كذلك قتلها وأضعفها تماما فأصبح المريخ لا  يستفيد من المعكوسات كما ينبغي .
× رمضان عجب مكانه وسط الملعب المتقدم وليس طرف الملعب أما مصعب فمكانه أهلي الخرطوم وبس .
× وكما أننا نطالب بالأهداف في مباراة السبت الأخضر ، نطالب في نفس الوقت  بالتأمين والحذر من أن يحرز الفريق الأنغولي هدفا على أرضنا ، فولوج أي هدف  على الأرض سيجعل تأهلنا ضربا من المستحيل لا قدر الله.
× وهنا نحذر من دقائق البدايات والنهايات ،وكذلك عقب احرازنا للهدف أو  اللحظات التي يكون الفريق مستحوذ على الكورة وفارض سيطرته ، فحينها تشكل  المرتدة خطورة بالغة وقد تصيب المرمي ، فهذه الأوقات التي دائما ما تهتز  فيها شباك المريخ العظيم .
× وهذه الملاحظات يمكن علاجها بواسطة الجهاز الفني وتذكيره للاعبين أثناء سير اللقاء .
× وأما مشكلة المرتدات فلابد أن يكون هناك ثلاثة لاعبين محددين بالإسم من  أصحاب اللياقة والسرعة لعرقلة وتكسير الهجمات المرتدة قبل الوصول لمنطقة  المريخ .
× وأهم عناصرعبور الفريق من أم درمان هم الجماهير الوفية التي ظلت تدعم  الفريق في كل الظروف فهي صمام الأمان لكيانها وهي مبعث الثقة في الفرسان  الحمر يوم السبت .
× يجب على الجماهير أن تلتفت إلى فريقها وكيفية تشجيعه وتترك الإمور  الإدارية ولا تشغل نفسها بما يجري في المؤسسات التي تدير الكرة في هذا  التوقيت لأن الفريق يحتاجها بكل تأكيد .
× كما نناشد بعض أعضاء مجلس المريخ أن يقولوا خيرا أو يصمتوا تماما هذه  الأيام، فالمريخ ليس في حاجة لإبراز عضلات أو تهديدات للاخرين فهو كبير  بتاريخه وجماهيره وإرثه ، فهل تسمعني يا همد .
الذهبية الأخيرة
وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نشيد بلجنة التعبئة المريخية التي دائما  تبعث التفاؤل وتحس الأنصار وتدعمهم بالمال والعتاد حتى يتمكنوا من تشجيع  الزعيم بالشكل اللائق به فلكم التحية والتجلة طارق المعتصم ورفاقه والتحية  خاصة مخصوصة للسيد علي الفادني الذي يقدم ما لم يقدمه المتحكرين في الكراسي  ويهددون بالإستقالة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
مثالية الضعف والهوان‏

○ سُئِل الفيلسوف اليوناني أرسطو (من يصنع الطُغاة) فأجاب (ضعف المظلومين)، وقال الكاتب والروائي الراحل نجيب محفوظ الضعيف هو (الغبي) الذي لا يعرف سر قوته، ولدينا مثل سوداني شهير يتحدّث عن المسكنة والإنهزامية والضعف ويقول (فلان ده مسكين الغنماية تاكل عشاهو) أها نحن في المريخ الغنماية بقت تاكل عشانا.

○ انتظرت أمس الأول أي ردة فعل (قوية) من قبل مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ حيال ما أقدم عليه الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ولجانه (قاتمة الإزرقاق) تجاه اللاعب بكري المدينة بالإيقاف والغرامة عقب مباراة الأهلي شندي والتي تضاربت فيها (التقارير) واختلفت فيها (الشهادات) حتى وصل الأمر لتلويح بعض اعضاء الإتحاد (المخضرمين) بالإستقالة مالم يعاقب المدينة بالتجميد لمدة عام.

○ عقب صدور القرار توقعنا من مجلسنا (المثالي) اتخاذ موقف رادع وقوي لرد الظلم الذي حاق بلاعبه وإيقاف فصول الإستهداف التي طالته منذ انتقاله للأحمر، انتظرنا منه رد الصاع صاعين وإيقاف عبث لجان الإتحاد المهترئة ولكن كالعادة خرج علينا ببيان (هزيل) وموقف (ضعيف) لا يستقيم وجماهيرية هذا النادي الكبير.

○ بيان (ساذج) يعبر عن حالة (الضعف) التي وصل إليها هذا المجلس والذي أحسب أنه غير (أهل) لقيادة الأحمر والدفاع عن حقوقه.

○ جاء بالبيان (يود مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ الرياضي أن يؤكد احترامه المطلق لكافة المؤسسات الرياضية ذات الصلة المباشرة بمسيرة المريخ) !!

○ لا أدري حقيقة عن أي إحترام يتحدّث مجلسنا الهمام وتلك المؤسسات تمارس كل أنواع الإستهداف والنيل منه وتجمّد جميع قضاياه ويسخر منسوبوها من المريخ في الهينة والقاسية.

○ بالله عليكم اقرأوا ما يلي (وفي ذات السياق يؤكد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ان هناك مسؤولية مشتركة مع نده التقليدي الهلال كناديين كبيرين تجاه الحركة الرياضية ورسالتها السامية) !!

○ ليتهم (تريثوا) قليلاً قبل إصدار بيانهم (الهزيل) ودمغ (الند التقليدي) بالمسؤولية تجاه الحركة الرياضية لأن الند التقليدي لا يعمل لمصالح الحركة الرياضية ولا لإستقرارها ولا يلتفت لما يهم المريخ والدليل بيانهم الذي تلى البيان الأحمر الهش.

○ طالب من دمغمهم مجلس المريخ (بالمسؤول تجاه الحركة الرياضية) بمعاقبتهم على أحداث مباراته أمام مريخ الفاشر والبت في قضية بكري المدينة بخصوص انتقاله للمريخ ومنحوا إتحاد (المرأة المخرومية) مهلة لإنجاز (المهمتين) وإلا (فالإنسحاب).

○ للمريخ عدة قضايا مشابهه تقبع في (ثلاجة الإتحاد) ومع ذلك يتحدّث مسؤولوه بمثالية لا تخلو من السذاجة والضعف وإحترام الإتحاد الذي انتهك احترامهم في وضح النهار.

○ شخصياً فقدت (الثقة) في مجلس لا يعرف (سر قوة فريقه) ويقنع بقرارات إتحاد المحاباة وسياسة الكيل بمكيالين لأنهم لو كان يدركون مكمن قوتهم لنسفوا الموسم الرياضي في السودان عن بكرة أبيه حتى يستقيم الإعوجاج.

○ هل تناسوا أن لديهم شكوى بخصوص لاعب خرق عقده وواصل نشاطه بكل هدوء رغم أنف القوانين؟ هل يعلمون أن هذا النادي الذي دمغوه بالمسؤولية حطّمت جماهيره مقاعد شاخور ورفض سداد الغرامة التي فرضها عليه إتحاد الفشل الذي لم يتجرّأ على معاقبته على مدار عامين ويزيد؟

○ هل يُدركون أن تقرير الحكم لم يُرِد اعتداء بكري المدينة عليه فلجأوا للإجتهاد ومتابعة تقرير المراقب؟ وهل يعلمون أن تقرير الحكم (وديد الفاتح) تم تجاهله في قضية إيقاف سيدي بيه خلال الموسم الماضي واحتموا (بلجنة التحكيم) لتجميد القرار المذكور؟

○ يا للإنهزامية والضعف والمثالية التي ترتدي ثوب (السذاجة) فقضايا المريخ ترحّل للإرشيف بينما ما هو ضدّه تعقد له الإجتماعات وتلوّح فيه الإستقالات بل وتحدد فيه العقوبات (فرض عين) ورحم الله شاخور وأبو العائلة ومتّع محمد الياس محجوب بالصحة والعافية.

○ حاجة أخيرة كده :: مجلس أضعف من بيت العنكبوت.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
عوامل النصر وحسابات الإياب!

*المريخ الإفريقي لا يقهر ..ومريخ التنافس الأفريقي غير!
* بهذه العبارات يتدافع جمهور الأحمر صوب القلعة الحمراء حينما يعلن عن موعد إفريقي للزعيم ..ويكون عشم الصفوة حاضرا، في إنتظار ذات المواعيد التي كان أخرها يوم الإجهاز على عزام التنزاني!
* كابوسكورب فريق طموح ..والتغلب عليه يكون بوأد طموحه هنا في أرض القلعة الحمراء قبل منازلته في بلاده ..لكي لا يستفيد من العوامل التي تتيحها مباريات الأياب في الملاعب الإفريقية.!
* من الأشياء التي تسبب إزعاجا في مباريات الإياب على الملاعب الإفريقية المختلفة، إستغلال بعض الفرق الإفريقية لهذا العامل لحسم منازليهم بطرق غير نظيفة وأولها إستمالة الحكام ورداءة الملاعب وغير ذلك من عوامل مزعجة.!
* وقد ظهرت فرق إفريقية خلال الأعوام العشرة الماضية بقدرات مالية كبيرة، واشتهرت بذلك بجانب شهرتها أيضا بالفساد وكسب التنافس بطرق غير مشروعة، وليس أدل على ذلك غير التشكيك في نتائج مازيمبي الكنغولي وما يفعله رئيسه كاتومبي المسيطر على كل شئ في الكنغو.
*وكابوسكورب لن يكون إستثناء بأي حال من الأحوال لأنه يملك ذات المقومات!
* لهذه الحسابات نرى أن معركة السبت هي المعبر لدور الستة عشر، وإن خرج المريخ بنتيجة لا تريحه في الأياب لا قدر الله ..فهو ما يعني نهاية الحلم الإفريقي مبكراً ولهذا تبعاته التي لا يحب أحد تذكرها.!
* روح مباراة عزام يجب أن تسود ..وجمهور الأحمر مطالب بذات الوقفة الكبيرة التي وقفها في ذلك اليوم، لأن المريخ في هذه المباراة يتغلب على المجهول الذي ينتظره بأنغولا..وهذا لن يتحقق إلا بذات الحشد الجماهيري وأكثر وبذات التفاعل.
فوائد إنسحاب الهلال
*في بيان هزيل وركيك الأسلوب والصياغة أعلن مجلس الكاردينال وعماد الطبيب سحب فريقهم من الدوري الممتاز إن لم تتم معاقبة المريخ على أحداث ذكروها هكذا لأثبات الوجود فقط ليس إلا!
* وتماشيا مع ماجاء في بيان الهلال ..أتمنى صادقا أن يتم سحب الهلال من الدوري الممتاز حتى ننعم بمنافسة (طبيعية) يكون فيها التنافس الشريف حاضرا، وبفرق غير (مصنوعة)!
* وفي ذلك عافية الدوري والكرة السودانية ..ليس لأننا لا نريد الهلال حاشا لله..فهذا لا يهمنا ..ولكن لأننا نبحث عن منافسة نظيفة تتطبق فيها معايير التنافس الشريف نتمنى دوري بلا هلال!!
* وهذا بكل تأكيد مطلب مستحيل في ظل همينة مشجعي الهلال على مقاليد الأمور في أهم لجان ومفاصل العمل بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ..ولكنه حلم نرى تحقيقه يفضي إلى تطور حقيقي في كرة القدم بالسودان!
في نقاط
*من الأولى لقادة الإتحاد مراجعة أداء مجلسهم في الفترة الماضية وأعادة الهيبة والإحترام له بدلا عن التهديد (الأجوف) للأعلام!
* الإعلام يتحدث عن وقائع بعينها في عمل الإتحاد العام ويقف عليها شهوداً جمهور الكرة في بلادي ..فعن أي محاسبة يتحدثون!
* واقع ضعف الإتحاد ولجوءه المستمر للجودية والموازنات في حل الأزمات التي تضرب موسمه واقع لا يستطيع أحد أن ينكره!
* وواقع ضعف المنافسات ..وفشل الإتحاد في تقديم منتخبات وطنية محترمة ..واقع لا يكتبه الإعلام جزافا بل هو أمر محسوس!
* وواقع سيطرة البعض على لجان بعينها لتخدم أغراض فريق على حساب فرق التنافس الأخرى واقع يمشي بيننا كل يوم!
* المطلوب من قادة الإتحاد العام تغيير أسلوبهم وإتباع ما تنص عليه اللوائح والقوانين والنظام الأساسي الذي عملوا على إرسائهم (نظريا) وفشلوا في ذلك (عمليا)!
* أسقط المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء غارزيتو ..المهاجم المالي تراوري من حساباته لأنه لم يجر أكثر من سبعة تمارين خلال ثلاثة أسابيع!
* الإبعاد منطقي جدا ..ولا نرى أن المريخ في حاجة إلى مجهوداته حاليا لوجود مهاجمين على أعلى مستوى!
* بكري (العقرب) ..وعنكبة وعبده جابر ووانغا ..رباعي قادر على خلق التفوق المطلوب للفريق بجانب لاعبين أصحاب قدرات هجومية مهولة مثل الثنائي الغاني كوفي ومواطنه أوكراه.
* تراوري يمضي رويداً رويداً صوب بوابة الخروج من القلعة الحمراء برغم موهبته الكبيرة التي لا يحترمها مطلقا!
* مجرد أمنية ..أن أرى كل الفعاليات التشجيعية في مدرج كامل بزي أحمر وبهتاف موحد بدلا من توزعها على الإستاد وهو ما يعني تشتت الجهود.!
* وإن أجتمع الصوت المريخي في إتجاه واحد سيكون أكثر وأعلى تأثيرا!

*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*ميشو:-  اليوغندي حرمني من كاس الابطال مع الهلال


غايتو  ماشين عرايا عديل  كدة
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

ميشو:-  اليوغندي حرمني من كاس الابطال مع الهلال


غايتو  ماشين عرايا عديل  كدة





شكلو ده بنقو جامد
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*



*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اليوم الذكرى 12 لفقداء حادث أم مغد
 محمد الياس محجوب: نترحم على فقدائنا وندعو بالصحة والعافية لفقيري عدلان


  عمر الجندي


تمر  علينا اليوم الخميس 12/3/2015م الذكرى الثانية عشرة لحادث أمغد 12/3/2003م  الذي راح ضحيته نفرٌ كريم من أبناء المريخ المدرب صديق العمدة، الإداري عز  الدين الربيع، موظف الاتحاد عبد اللطيف الحاج، 12 عاماً ولا تزال الذكرى  حاضرة كلما طل علينا شهر مارس. 
قبل  الحادث بيوم وهو يوم الثلاثاء أدى المريخ مباراته التنافسية أمام فريق  التاكا باستاد كسلا وخسر اللقاء بهدف نظيف، وكان المريخ حينذاك حاز على  بطولة الممتاز لمدة ثلاث سنوات متتالية 2000- 2001م- و2002م وبعد اللقاء  طمأن المدرب صديق العمدة الجميع بأن المريخ بخير وما حدث كبوة عارضة  وسيحافظ على لقب الممتاز للموسم الرابع، وفي صباح الأربعاء 12/3/ وفي بهو  فندق هيبتون كان هنالك لقاء غير مخطط له أبرز المتحدثين فيه عز الدين  الربيع وعادل أبوجريشة واقترح الأول بعد العودة للخرطوم إصدار صحيفة تدافع  عن المريخ، ووافقه أبو جريشة الرأي والمساهمة في التمويل إلا أن القدر لم  يمهل الربيع للمضي في مشروعه، تحرك الجميع ببص أفراس بقيادة رئيس النادي  آنذاك الزعيم محمد إلياس محجوب ومحمد فقيري عدلان أمين الخزينة وعادل أبو  جريشة مدير الكرة وعز الدين الربيع عضو المجلس والزملاء عمر ادريس ، عبد  الله نور الله، هيثم قوون، حافظ محمد أحمد وكان الجميع في وئام يتجاذبون  أطراف الحديث، وفي اتصال هاتفي مع السيد محمد إلياس محجوب رئيس نادي المريخ  السابق ورئيس مجلس الشورى حالياً وأحد المتواجدين في بص أفراد حينذاك  فقال: نترحم على شهدائنا الأبرار الذين فقدناهم في ذلك الحادث المشئوم  ابتداء من ابن المريخ عز الدين الربيع والمدرب القدير صديق العمدة والإداري  عبد اللطيف الحاج وسائق بص أفراس وشهداء الحافلة التي اصطدم بها البص،  نسأل المولى لهم الرحمة ونتمنى للذين أصيبوا في ذلك الحادث ولا زالوا  يعانون من آثاره وهم الأخ الصديق فقيري عدلان نسأل له الصحة والعافية.





ربنا يرحمهم برحمته الواسعه
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					





اميييييييييييييييييييين يديك العافيه ابو حميد
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​شكرا كسلاوى
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


المالي لوح بالرحيل: غارزيتو يبعد تراوري من موقعة كابو سكورب

 
اصبح المالي مامادو تراوري مهاجم  المريخ خارج خدمة فريقه في مباراة كابوسكورب السبت المقبل في ذهاب دور  الـ32 من دوري ابطال افريقيا، وذلك بناء على قرار الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو  مدرب الفريق الذي ابعد اللاعب من المشاركة لاسباب انضباطية تسببت في انخفاض  مستواه ورفض غارزيتو الوساطة التي تقدم بها عدد من اعضاء المجلس وقال ان  قراره نهائي حيث ابعد اللاعب من المشاركة في مباراة الامل عطبرة ولم يمنحه  فرصة المشاركة في مباراة بري الودية، واشار مصدر عالي الثقة لـ(قوون) امس  ان اللاعب ابدى استياءه من تعامل المدرب معه واعلن رغبته الصريحة في الرحيل  عن الفريق بعد ان اصبح خارج حسابات الجهاز الفني. 




60 × 70 داهية
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

ﺻﺒﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﺍﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ
 ؛ <>===<>===<>===<>
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻚ :::ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ ﺳﻠﻚ

 *ﻭﻛﺒﺮﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺮ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻳﺒﻘﻲ ﺣﻔﺮﻩ ﺗﺎﺧﺪﻛﻢ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﺎ ﻭﺗﺮﻳﺤﻨﺎ





دي بالغت فيها ياسلك ... ونحن نقول آميييييييين
*

----------


## عز الدين

*


ﺑﻴﺎﻥ ﺩﻭﻧﻜﻴﺸﻮﺕ
 ﻗﻠﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﺔ @@ ﻣﺎﻣﻮﻥ ﺍﺑﻮ ﺷﻴﺒﺔ
 ؛ =======================
 ؛ =======================
 * ﺑﻴﺎﻥ ﺗﻬﺪﻳﺪﻱ ﺭﻛﻴﻚ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﻫﺰﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﻮﻯ ﻭﻛﻠﻪ ﺣﺸﻮ ﻓﺎﺭﻍ ﻻ ﻳﺮﻗﻲ
 ﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺳﺴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻧُﺴﺐ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ .. ﻭﻧﺤﻦ ﻧﻌﻠﻢ ﺇﻥ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ
 ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺃﺷﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻻ ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ﻟﻪ ﺑﻤﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻐﻮ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺸﻮ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﻍ .. ﻣﻤﺎ
 ﻳﺮﺟﺢ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻥ ﻭﺭﺍﺀﻩ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻟﻮﻥ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﻤﺰﺍﺟﻬﻢ ﻣﺴﺘﻐﻠﻴﻦ ﺗﺴﺎﻣﺢ
 ﻭﺗﺴﺎﻫﻞ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﻌﻬﻢ ..
 * ﺃﺷﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﺒﻖ ﺃﻥ ﺳﺎﻫﻢ ﺑﺘﺒﺮﻉ ﺷﺨﺼﻲ ﻣﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﻴﺮ
 ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ .. ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺼﺪﺭ ﺑﻴﺎﻧﺎً ﻳﻘﻄﺮ ﺣﻘﺪﺍً ﻭﻛﺮﺍﻫﻴﺔ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ
 ﻛﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﻭﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻠﺠﺄ ﻷﺳﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﺼﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺘﺰﻣﺘﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﻴﻦ
 ﻟﺘﺤﺮﻳﺾ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﻐﻴﺔ ﻫﺪﻡ ﻭﺗﺪﻣﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..
 * ﻣﻀﺤﻚ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻠﺠﺄ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺗﻘﻄﺮ ﻗﻠﻮﺑﻬﻢ ﺣﻘﺪﺍً ﺃﺳﻮﺩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ، ﻭ ( ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻧﻜﻴﺸﻮﺕ ) ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺻﺎﻍ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻥ، ﻷﺳﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻬﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﻫﻴﺐ
 ﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺈﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻣﺎ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺪﻣﺮ ﻭﻳﻤﺰﻕ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ،
 ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺰﻕ ﺃﺻﻼً ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺑﻲ ﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ ﻭﺟﻮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ !!
 * ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻻ ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ﻟﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﺨﻴﻒ، ﻓﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﺸﻐﻮﻝ
 ﺑﻤﺸﺎﻛﻠﻪ ﻭﺑﺮﺍﻣﺠﻪ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺤﺸﺮ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺻﺮﺍﻉ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..
 ﻭﻫﻞ ﻳﻌﻘﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻨﺴﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻔﻴﺪ ﺍﻷﻛﺒﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﻭﺑﺎﻷﺧﺺ ﺣﻜﺎﻡ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺃﻣﺜﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰ ﻭﻣﻌﺘﺰ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺎﺿﻞ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﺎﻃﻲ ﻭﺻﺪﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻔﻲ؟
 * ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﻨﺴﺤﺒﻮﻥ .. ﺃﻟﻢ ﻳﻤﻨﺤﻬﻢ ﻣﻌﺘﺰ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺒﺎﺳﻂ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺋﺖ ﺑﻌﺪ
 ﺃﻥ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻭﺷﻘﻠﺐ ﺇﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻓﻮﺯ ﺭﺧﻴﺺ
 ﻟﻸﺯﺭﻕ؟ !
 * ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﻨﺴﺤﺒﻮﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﺍﻳﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺮﻏﻨﻲ
 ﺑﻜﺴﻼ ﺑﺼﺮﻓﻪ ﻟﻤﺨﺎﻟﻔﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﺍﺭﺗﻜﺒﻬﺎ ﺑﻮﺗﺎﻛﻮ ﻣﻊ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ، ﻭﺑﺘﺠﺎﻫﻠﻪ
 ﺍﺣﺘﺴﺎﺏ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﻟﻠﻤﻴﺮﻏﻨﻲ؟ !
 * ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﻨﺴﺤﺒﻮﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻳﻈﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺑﺼﺮﻓﻪ
 ﻟﺮﻛﻠﺘﻲ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﻭﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺭﻛﻠﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻘﻨﻌﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺗﺤﻮﻝ
 ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻴﻦ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ؟ !
 * ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﻨﺴﺤﺒﻮﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻳﻖ ﺃﻭ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻔﻲ ( ﺍﻷﻣﺮ
 ﺳﻴﺎﻥ ) ﻳﺤﺮﻡ ﺣﻖ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺭﻛﻠﺘﻲ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ .. ﺛﻢ
 ﻳﺄﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻨﺎﺭﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﺴﺨﻴﻒ ﻹﻏﺘﻴﺎﻝ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺑﺸﺮﺕ ﻭﺍﺣﺘﻔﻠﺖ ﺑﻪ
 ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻗﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺩﻳﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺘﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﻟﺘﻘﺎﺭﻳﺮ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻠﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺑﺴﺮﻳﺘﻬﺎ .. ﻓﺘﺴﺮﺏ ﻓﺤﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺎﺭﻳﺮ ﻟﻠﺼﺤﻒ
 ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻗﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺩﻳﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻭﺻﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﻳﻠﻐﻲ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻳﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻔﺮﺿﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻭﻳﺮﺟﺢ ﺣﺪﻭﺙ ﺗﺂﻣﺮ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻬﺪﺍﻑ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ..
 ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﻓﺎﻟﺘﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﺑﺎﻃﻞ ..
 * ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﻨﺴﺤﺒﻮﻥ ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻗﻮﺍﻧﻴﻦ ﺳﺮﻳﺔ ﻳﻄﺒﻘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﺑﺈﻣﺘﻴﺎﺯ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﻇﻔﺮ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ ﺑﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ .. ﻭﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺣﺮﻣﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ
 ﺣﻘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺭﻛﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺇﻧﺸﺎﺀ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻗﺒﻞ 19 ﻋﺎﻣﺎً ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ !..
 * ﺑﻞ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﻳﻄﺒﻘﻮﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﻣﻊ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻯ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ، ﻭﻧﺮﺟﻮ ﺃﻻ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ
 ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻓﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻔﻲ ﻳﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺩﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻟﻴﻜﻮﻥ
 ﺳﺒﺒﺎً ﻓﻲ ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﺧﻄﻴﺮﺓ ﻻ ﺯﺍﻟﺖ ﺗﻬﺪﺩ ﺑﻨﺴﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ..
 * ﺑﺪﺃﻧﺎ ﻧﺸﻬﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺗﻮﺳﻴﻊ ﻣﻈﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻱ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺣﻜﺎﻡ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻟﻴﻄﺒﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻯ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ .. ﺇﻧﻬﻢ ﻳﺮﻳﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻜﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺮﺍﺏ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺣﺘﻤﺎً ﺳﻴﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﺎﺟﻼً ﺃﻭ ﺁﺟﻼً ﻭﺳﻂ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﻔﻨﺔ .. ﻣﺎﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺛﻮﺭﺓ ﻋﺎﺭﻣﺔ ﺗﻘﺘﻠﻊ ﻛﻞ ﺟﺬﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻈﻠﻢ ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺘﻬﺪﺍﻑ .
 * ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﻨﺴﺤﺒﻮﻥ ﻭﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺄﺧﺬ ﺑﺘﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻻﻋﺒﻬﻢ ﺳﻴﺪﺑﻴﻪ .. ﺑﻞ
 ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺒﻖ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻭﻗﻒ ﺃﺣﺪ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻬﻢ ﺭﻏﻢ ﻛﺜﺮﺓ ﺟﻨﺤﺎﺗﻬﻢ .. ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻳﻜﻴﻞ
 ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺑﻤﻜﻴﺎﻝ ﺧﺎﺹ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺄﻋﺪﻣﻮﺍ ﻓﺎﺭﻭﻕ ﺟﺒﺮﺓ ﻭﺃﻭﻗﻔﻮﺍ ﻗﻠﻖ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻭﺍﻵﻥ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ .. ﻭﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻞ ﺑﻤﻜﻴﺎﻟﻴﻦ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺴﺘﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﻋﺘﺪﺍﺀ
 ﺭﺋﻴﺴﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﻴﻒ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﻟﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺳﻘﻮﻃﻪ ﻣﻐﺸﻴﺎً ﻋﻠﻴﻪ !!
 * ﻟﻘﺪ ﻃﺎﻟﺒﻮﺍ ﺑﻤﺤﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺃﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ..
 ﻋﻠﻤﺎً ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﻻ ﺩﺧﻞ ﻟﻬﻤﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﻧﺪﻟﻌﺖ ﺷﺮﺍﺭﺗﻬﺎ ﺧﻼﻝ
 ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﺑﺘﺼﺮﻑ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺰﺍﺯﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺣﺪ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻲ ﺣﻔﻆ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ، ﺛﻢ ﺧﻄﺄ
 ﺇﻃﻼﻕ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺟﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺰﻭﻝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ..
 ﻭﻟﻤﻌﺎﻟﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺄ ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﻻ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﻮﺕ، ﺃﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻼﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﻦ ﺑﺨﺮﻭﺝ
 ﻗﻮﺓ ﺣﻔﻆ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ، ﻭﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﻋﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻏﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻹﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ .. ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺨﻄﺌﺎً ﻓﻲ ﺗﻠﻚ
 ﺍﻷﺣﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻓﺮﺩ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻮﺓ ﺣﻔﻆ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ .. ﻓﻜﻴﻒ ﺗﺘﻢ
 ﻣﻌﺎﻗﺒﺔ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺎ ﺃﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻖ ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻕ؟ !
 * ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻬﺪﻳﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺨﺒﻂ ﻣﺠﺮﺩ ﻫﺮﻃﻘﺔ ﻭﺑﻠﻄﺠﺔ ﻟﻠﻀﻐﻂ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
 ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻀﺮﺏ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ.. ﻓﺎﻟﺤﻘﺪ ﺍﻷﺳﻮﺩ
 ﻳﺠﻌﻠﻬﻢ ﻻ ﻳﻜﺘﻔﻮﻥ ﺑﺘﻤﺰﻳﻖ ﻭﺗﺸﻠﻴﻊ ﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻣﺠﺎﻣﻠﺔ
 ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻬﻢ .. ﺇﻧﻬﻢ ﻳﺮﻳﺪﻭﻥ ﻣﺴﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺧﺎﺭﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ..
 * ﻧﺆﻛﺪ ﻟﻜﻢ .. ﻟﻦ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﺃﻱ ﺍﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ، ﺑﻞ ﻧﺸﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻥ
 ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻥ ﺻﺎﺩﺭ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺼﺪﺭ ﺑﻴﺎﻧﺎً ﻣﻐﻠﻔﺎً
 ﺑﻌﺒﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﻄﺠﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻬﺮﻳﺶ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﻳﺶ .. ﻭﻻﺣﻈﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻌﺔ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﺔ .. ﻭﻟﻦ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺃﻱ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺇﻻ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻬﺮ ﺃﺑﺮﻳﻞ، ﻓﻌﻦ ﺃﻱ ﺍﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ
 ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺛﻮﻥ؟ !
 * ﺍﻟﻈﻠﻢ ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺘﻬﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﺒﻊ ﻧﻬﻢ ﺃﻋﺪﺍﺀ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﻨﺸﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻀﺮﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﻌﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺟﺴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﺒﺮ
 ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻨﺎﺻﻮﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻗﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭﻟﺠﺎﻧﻪ .. ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻈﻠﻢ ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺘﻬﺪﺍﻑ ﻻ
 ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺇﻳﻘﺎﻓﻪ ﺇﻻ ﺑﻌﻤﻞ ﻗﻮﻱ ﻭﺷﺠﺎﻉ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..
 * ﻧﺤﻦ ﺿﺪ ﺃﺧﺬ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻮﻕ ﻭﺭﺩ ﺍﻟﻈﻠﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻨﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻠﻄﺠﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻤﺠﻴﺔ ﻭﺃﺳﻠﻮﺏ
 ﺍﻟﻐﺎﺏ .. ﻓﻴﻜﻔﻲ ﻓﻘﻂ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺤﻠﻰ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﺠﺎﻋﺔ ﻟﻴﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ
 ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺑﺎﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺗﻌﻮﺩﻭﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻇﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻣﺤﺎﺑﺎﺓ ﻧﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ..
 ﻭﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﺃﻱ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻝ ﻇﻬﻮﺭ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﺀ ! ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺃﻱ ﺗﺒﻌﺎﺕ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ .. ﻫﺬﺍ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﻞ ﺍﻷﺳﻠﻢ
 ﻟﺪﻙ ﻭﻫﺪﻡ ﺇﻣﺒﺮﺍﻃﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻈﻠﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﺻﺪ ..
 ﺯﻣﻦ ﺇﺿﺎﻓﻲ
 * ﻧﺠﺢ ﺃﻋﺪﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻐﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺒﺌﺔ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ
 ﺑﻄﻞ ﺃﻧﺠﻮﻻ ﺑﻤﺎ ﺃﺛﺎﺭﻭﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺟﻌﻠﺖ ﻛﻞ ﺃﻧﺼﺎﺭ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﻏﻠﻴﺎﻥ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻣﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ.
 * ﺇﺫﺍ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻣﻜﺮﻭﻩ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ، ﻻ ﻗﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ، ﻓﺴﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ
 ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺑﻲ ﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭﻟﺠﺎﻧﻪ ..
 * ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﺑﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺟﻬﺪﻫﺎ ﻭﺣﺸﺪ ﻗﻮﺍﻋﺪﻫﺎ ﺑﻨﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺪ
 ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ..
 * ﻻ ﻟﻠﺘﻠﻔﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ .. ﻭﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻣﺜﻠﻤﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
 ﻋﺰﺍﻡ..
 * ﺑﻄﻞ ﺃﻧﺠﻮﻻ ﺃﻗﻮﻯ ﺑﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ .. ﻭﻳﻨﺒﻐﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻌﻪ ﺑﺤﺬﺭ ﻭﺟﺪﻳﺔ
 ﺷﺪﻳﺪﺓ ..
 * ﻋﻠﻰ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺑﺈﺣﺴﺎﺱ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻴﺨﺴﺮ
 ﻓﻲ ﺃﻧﺠﻮﻻ ﺻﻔﺮ3/ ( ﻻ ﺳﻤﺢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ) ﻟﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ
 ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ 4 ﺃﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻧﻈﻴﻔﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻗﻞ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﺮ ..
 * ﻭﻻ ﺗﻨﺴﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺼﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻹﺳﺘﻌﺎﺫﺓ ﻭﺗﻼﻭﺓ ﺳﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﻘﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻳﻮﻡ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﻭﻟﻮ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ.
 * ﻧﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﻤﺒﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺩﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺒﺜﻘﺔ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺣﺴﺒﻮ ﻟﻠﻌﻘﺎﺭﺍﺕ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺪﻣﺎﺕ .. ﻭﻫﻲ ﺗﻜﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻧﺠﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ.. ﺗﺸﺠﻴﻌﺎً ﻟﻼﻋﺐ
 ﻭﺯﻣﻼﺋﻪ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ.
 * ﺭﺣﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺷﻬﺪﺍﺀ ﺣﺎﺩﺙ ﺃﻣﻐﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺣﺼﺪ ﺃﺭﻭﺍﺡ ﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺃﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﺇﻧﺎ
 ﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺇﻧﺎ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﺭﺍﺟﻌﻮﻥ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*



هيثم صديق .. من هنا وهناك
 ------------------
 امنسحب وامون رع
 الدماعة ديل بقوا يبدّعوا
 بتشديد الدال
 مش يبدعوا من ابداع
 واخر بدعهم انهم سينسحبون اذا لم يعاقب المدينة وفق ما يتمنونه
 غبينتهم في المدينة صارت دبل
 بقوا (دبل غبينة)
 ولن ينسحبوا
 قالوا سابقا سيجمدون فلم يتجمدوا الا في الصفر
 درجة الحرارة في العرضة شمال ابرد من التي في القطب الشمال
 كان كهنة المعابد الفرعونية
 ينحتون حجرا ويقعوا عليه عاكفين
 ويلزمون الشعب بذلك
 والشعب يا ولداه يصدق
 مهلة الهلال التي امهلها نراها قليلة
 ولعلها ستكون مثل اغنية التاج مكي والحلنقي
 اول مرة سامحتك
 تاني مرة سامحتك
 تالت مرة سامحتك
 عااااشر مرة سامحتك
 والبيان يضحك
 لغة رصاصية ..فشنك
 سمعنا مثلها من صلاح ادريس والبرير ومن قبلهم
 ليست جديدة علي عماد خصوصا
 ولعلهم قصدوا بها ان لا يخفف الاتحاد العقوبة علي بكري
 وبيان مجلس المريخ كان بيانا (يدرّس)
 لانه كان حكيما وجماهيره ثائرة
 لكن بيان ادارة الهلال كان (يحرّش) في جماهيره التي لم تنقاد اليه
 الجماهير الهلالية تري حال فريقها المائل والفائز بالتيلة
 لذلك تعرف ان المجلس يريد ان يلهيها
 اما جماهير المريخ فتعرف الظلم والترصد الذي يتعرض له فريقها
 فهو الافضل فنيا والأمثل تنظيمياً
 لذلك لا نري سببا لغضب البعض من بيان المجلس
 كان كما يليق بمجلس محترم يعرف ان اي لغة غير هذه تعني الكارثة
 ومجلس المريخ به حكماء لا يريدون لهذه البلاد ان تفقد اهم ميزة فيها وهي التسامح
 لذلك سوف تمتثل لاي قرار ولو مجحف لتناهضه بالطرق القانونية
 لكنها برئية من اي غضبة للجماهير لاحقة
 اما بعض الكتابات في الواتساب من البعض ضد رئيس المريخ ووصمه بالازعان وتسييس الامر ففيه ظلم شديد لرجل لم تحب الجماهير مثله ولن
 جمال الوالي ومجلسه يقودون امة وفي بالهم الوطن ..لا يريدون ان يغطوا ضعف  ناديهم ولا توزيع بعض الصحف كما يفعل المعسكر الاخر لما اعطي قوسه لبعض  المتشنجين فاطلقوا السهام في كل اتجاه
 *كابوالله جابو
 واحد الاحباب ارسل لي يقول (كابو ..حبابو ..الله لينا جابو)
 وعدّ مباراة السبت كذبح الكرامة وغنا لي
 ضبحولنا الكرامة وصبحنا فرحانين
 وقال لي ان الفريق (المنغولي) فقلت له انه (الانغولي) فضحك وقال يبدو اني تلخبطت
 فمباراة السبت ينتظرها الجيش الجماهيري بفارغ الصبر وجيش المريخ (فارق الصفر) منذ التمانينات فراق الطريفي لحياده
 كل شرائح المريخ تنتظر السبت لتضع قدما في دور الستاشر والمريخ اهل لذلك
 فقط نتمني ان يركز الجهاز الفني علي مسألة الدفاع فالمرمي المريخي اصبح  معرضاً لخطر عند كل اختراق من الوسط او من ناحية مصعب عمر وكنا نتمني ان  يتم توليف لاعب مكانه ولو علي جعفر كما كان في قمة الاستقلال.. أو تكليف  محور لتغطية ظهره
 ………………….
 بكري المدينة سيلعب مباراة السبت باذن الله
 فلقد استفسرنا كثيرون عن ذلك والاتحاد السوداني اوقف المدينة عن المباريات  التي يديرها اما الافريقية فتلك الا من الكاف بعد ان تبت لوزان في شكوي  الهلال بعد ان يشيلوا له اللوز من طول ما سيكورك
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*




"في التمنيات"

 قلق المدينة ..!!!
 بقلم : محمد كـــــــوراك
 • نحن كبار وكبار بالجد هذه حقيقة يجب
 أن يعرفها كل مكابر
 لذلك لن تشغلنا "الصغائر" عن موقعة السبت  
 ومن الطبيعي أن لا يكون هناك صوت يعلو 
 فوق صوت معركة السبت 
 بل معركة العبور 
 عبور كابوسكورب من هنا من أم درمان 
 أم درمان الطابية وبوابة عبد القيوم 
 أم درمان التي احتضنت مهر مانديلا 
 نريدها أن تحتضن هذه المرة مهر العروس القادمة 
 نحن كبار والكبير لا يفكر إلا في الأشياء الكبيرة
 ويترك صغائر "فتافيت" الأشياء لما هم دونها 
 هم يريدون كأس الممتاز 
 بالحكام وبالدسائس والخبث والمؤامرات 
 ونحن نريد كأس الأبطال 
 هم لا يحلمون بعد ما ماتت في دواخلهم الأحلام
 85 سنة تملكتهم كوابيس الدونية والانهزامية 
 وعشعش في قلوبهم صفر الزمان 
 ولتغيير الصفر شيدوا للرشاوي "كباري" وما نفع 
 فطفقوا يغنون "لا نفع قرشي السكبتوا"
 "ولا شفع عندك انهزامي"
 بعده لجئوا لإرهاب الحُكام وبرضو ما نفع 
 وطفقوا يغنون "لا هماك عذبنا لا دموعنا وشقانا"
 وأخيراً وليس آخراً اتجهوا نحو 
 الضرب والرفث والركل
 ظناً منهم انه سيأتي بفائدة تغيّر من واقع الصفر "الحقيقة" 
 فكان الحيمودي ضحية "لأعراض" مرض الصفر الدولي
 فذهب وقتها "رئيسهم الملاكم" الى لوزان
 وبقي صفرهم في أم درمان
 حتى سيكافا تمنعت عليهم 
 وبعد ما قنعوا تماما من أي انجاز خارجي 
 قاموا بتطبيق الحِكمة البتقول 
 "الجفلن خلهن أقرع الواقفات"
 و"الجفلن" نعني بها "كاسات إفريقيا"
 و"الواقفات" نعني بها كاسات "الممتاز والسودان"
 والواقفات ذاته ما بيحرزوها من داخل الميدان 
 يعني ما بيعرفوا خدمة اليمين وعرق الجبين
 بل تأتيهم كؤوسها من داخل غرف "إتحاد الفساد"
 حتى بات "إتحادنا" مثله مثل الترزي 
 يفصِّل ليهم وهم يلبسوا 
 يعني ما "خرتوا" عرق العِزة ذي بله جابر
 أمام كاميرات البث 
 فكانت رسالة "بله" ابلغ من البيان
 وأوضح من قرص الشمس في كبد السماء 
 وقالت ما فشلت فيه المقالات وكم المجلدات 
 وليتهم يفهمون .. ولن يفهمون ..!!! 
 ما علينا ......!!!
 • أمامنا استحقاق إفريقي 
 ومباراة مصيرية 
 سيتحدد على ضوء نتيجتها 
 من هو الفريق الذي سينتقل إلى 
 دور الـ 16 من بطولة الأبطال 
 مباراة سينطق معلقها ويقول "المريخ السوداني"
 ولن يقول حينها "مريخ أم درمان"
 وسيقول كمان فريق"كابوسكورب" الانغولي"
 مباراة ستقام و"علم" السودان 
 سيرفرف فوق أرضنا وتحت سماءنا 
 المريخ لن يلعب باسمه 
 بل باسم السودان "الوطن"
 بحكومته وبأهله وإرثه وبتاريخه 
 بالنيل الذي يشق فيافيه 
 سيلعب المريخ باسم الاتحاد العام 
 ولو نظرنا لكل اتحادات كرة القدم في العالم
 نجدها تتشرف بأنديتها التي تمثلها في البطولات 
 القارية الدولية والعالمية 
 إلا مريخنا في مباراته يوم السبت 
 تجده لا يحمل معه هذا التشريف من جانب الاتحاد 
 وكان من الطبيعي أن يقوم الاتحاد 
 بتهيئة الأجواء أمام فريق المريخ 
 ويقدم له كل الدعومات التي بمقدوره أن يقدمها 
 حتى ولو كانت دعومات "لوجستية" 
 إلا أن الوسط الرياض عامة 
 وجمهور المريخ خاصة 
 والشرفاء داخل الوسط الرياضي فجعوا 
 فيما قام به بعضاً من رموز الاتحاد
 والذين كنا نحسبهم عونا للرياضة والرياضيين 
 لا خصما عليها 
 وللأسف والأسف الشديد 
 لعب الاتحاد أغزر وأنتن وأقبح الأدوار 
 وكأن ما أتى به "قلق المدينة" جديداً على الرياضة
 متناسين أن غيره قام بأفعال تزكم الأنوف من بشاعتها
 وناس الطريفي ومجدي عملوا "طاشين شبكه" ..!!!
 عاقبوا "قلق المدينة" بسرعة الصاروخ
 والفريق مقبل على معارك إفريقية 
 قصدهم من وراء ذلك أن ينتكس المريخ ويخرج 
 من البطولة كما خلها 
 ولكن للأسف وجدنا رئيس وأعضاء الاتحاد 
 لم يبلغوا الحُلم وبينهم وبين الرشد سنوات ضوئية 
 وللأسف وجدناهم غير مدركين لحجم مهامهم 
 تجاه أنديتهم 
 من واقع مؤامراتهم ضد المريخ 
 التي نسجوا خيوطها بغباء الانتماء 
 قصدهم من وراء ذلك تشتيت جهود رئاسة النادي 
 واللاعبين وجهازهم الفني وقواعد جماهيرهم
 بقضايا هي في الأصل انصرافيه بالنسبة لنا 
 وعظيمة بالنسبة لكم 
 سنبت فيها عندما يحين وقتها المناسب
 ولو كان اتحادنا بالغ الحلم وراشد 
 ولو كان اتحادنا مدرك لمهامه 
 لقام بتأجيل "النطق" في قضية "قلق المدينة"
 إلى ما بعد موقعة السبت 
 لكن حقدهم وخبثهم ونواياهم السيئة 
 كانت المُحرِّك لنفوسهم المريضة وضمائرهم الميتة
 من اجل النيل من فريق المريخ 
 الذي يلعب باسم وطن بأكمله 
 ما علينا ....!!!
 يوم السبت وبعزيمة الرجال
 وإصرار الأبطال 
 وحناجر العشاق 
 سنعلن من داخل الكوكب الأحمر 
 عبور الزعيم إلى دور الـ 16
 عبر انتصار عريض 
 وما على الجماهير إلا وان تتقاطر صوب القلعة الحمراء 
 لتلقن خفافيش الاتحاد ومن هم دونهم
 دروسا بليغة مفادها أن المريخ وراءه رجال
 هم كالأسود الضاريه 
 يوم السبت نريد من قاعدتنا الرياضة أن 
 تلهب حماس اللاعبين 
 وتبث فيهم روح العزيمة والإصرار
 من خلال هدير وزئير يهز أركان الخبث والخبثاء 
 ويقتلع جذور المؤامرة ويزلزل الأرض من تحت أقدام 
 أصحاب النفوس المريضة 
 لا نريدها جماهير للفرجة 
 بل نريد أصواتكم بركان يغلي 
 ليتفجر الانتصار داخل المستطيل الأخضر
 آخر سطر .. ناس "قريعتي راحت" قالوا دايرين 
 ينسحبوا "وعملوا طاشين" لما سمعوا رئيس الاتحاد قال أنا منتظر وصول قرار الانسحاب بفارق الصبر للتوقيع عليه فوراً ..!!!
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*



معركة الابطال

 ابوبكر عبدالله
 بيكو
 كلما حاولنا نسيان مرارات (الظلم) ، والتوجه نحو مباراة
 الزعيم القادمه ! نجد انفسنا مجبرين علي التفكير فيها
 لان (الظلم) قاسي ، وتبعاته مؤلمه !
 وما فعله الاتحاد ولجان تحكيمه تجاه زعيم الكره السودانيه
 لا يمكن السكوت عنه باي حال من الاحوال !
 ولن نسكت حتي يستقيم العود ، ويعود الحق لاصحابه ،
 ويذهب هذا الاتحاد الفاشل غير ماسوفا عليه ..
 فقد تجرعنا (الالم) كثيرا وفاض (الكيل) ، ولم تعد 
 (الطبطبه) التي مارسناها كثيرا تحت ستار (ضبط النفس) ،
 مجديه ،، بالقانون بغير القانون ، لازم حقوقنا ترجع !
 وترصد الزعيم ولاعبيه لابد ان يقف عند حده ...
 ولابد للمريخ ان يأخذ وضعه الريادي والطليعي في هذا الوطن
 ولابد للحقوق ان تعود ! وان يعلم كل اباطره الظلام ان خلف
 الزعيم رجال ، قادرين علي انتزاع حقوقه بكل الطرق
 (ما عندنا كبير علي المريخ) ! والما عارف ح (يعرف) ..
 نحاول طي هذا الملف قليلا وفي الحلق (قصه) ،
 وفي القلب (الم) !
 لنعود لمعركتنا القادمه يوم (السبت) امام كابورسكوب ،
 لنتوحد جميعا ، خلف المارد ! 
 لنهزم (الانجولي) ومن خلفه (المنغولي) الذي (يحشر)
 انفه دائما في ما لا يعنيه ..
 سنقول كلمتنا في المباراة ، وسنفرغ غضبنا تشجيعا
 قويا ، سنلهب الملعب حماسا ، وسنقاتل قبل اللاعبين
 في الملعب ..
 الارض ارضنا ، والقلعه قلعتنا ، سنحتلها جميعا ونسجل
 رقما قياسيا جديدا في عشق الكيان ..
 هي (ملحمه) ضد كل الاشياء ، سنهزم  الانجولي 
 ومن خلفه اعداء الداخل ،، وسنهزم (الظلم) ، سنحقق
 فوزا يزلزل افريقيا واركانها ...
 عندما تقرر جماهير الزعيم (شيئا) ، تقرن القول بالفعل
 زئير الاسود الشفوت سيكون حاضرا وبقوه في 
 معركة (السبت) !
 ما محتاجين (وصيه) ، ولا عايزين (تزكير) ! من هسه
 لبس (خمسه) !
 اتعلمنا من مباراة عزام ، ان الانتصار يأتي مهما تأخر
 بعزيمه الابطال ، وقتال الرجال ،،
 التشجيع من البدايه حتي النهايه وبصوت واحد وموحد ..
 لابس (احمر) ، لابس (اصفر) ، انت الاخطر ! انت مريخابي
 قلبك (ناار) ،،
 سيد بلد ، وسيد كوره ! بصوتك تاتي الافراح ، وبقوتك
 تحمي الزعيم ! لديك جينات البطولات (مانديلا دبي سيكافا)
 ولغيرك دوري (الحكام المحلي المزيف) ..
 فلنتوحد جميعا خلف المريخ ، عايزنها (مازمبيه) وبي 
 صوتنا وتشجيعنا ده (بنجيبه) ، فنحن من نحدد النتائج
 ونحن من (نقرر) !
 في مباراة (عزام) اردناها ثلاثيه ، وفعلناها بوقفتنا القويه
 والان نريدها (خماسيه) ! 
 نريد ان نتوج معشوقنا عريسا في ليله (السبت) ، ونضرب
 الانجولي ، حتي نتفرغ (للمنغولي) ومن خلفه !
 حاجه اخيره كده :
 مافي حاجه تتقال ، ومافي حاجه تتكتب ! كل
 القوة الاستاد جوه !
 وكل (ثمانيه الف اسد) عليهم هدف ، يجيبوهو رجاله وقوه
 وحمرة عين ،،، عايزنها خماسيه وما اقل من كده ....
 نقطه اخيره :
 ارمو قدام ، كابوسكورب يلحق عزام
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*شكرًا عزالدين علي مجهوداتك المقدره . يعطيك العافيه .
*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

شكرًا عزالدين علي مجهوداتك المقدره . يعطيك العافيه .





تسلم كتير يا عمدة
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*



بوضوح شديد // عبدالله كمال :
 لجنة التحكيم تغتال العدالة *  لو كان هذا الاتحاد يحمل في جوفه ذرة واحدة من الاحترام، لما توانى في  التعاطي بجدية مع التقرير الاخباري الذي نشرته (الزعيم) قبل يومين، وفضحت  من خلاله الكثير مما يدور داخل دهاليز لجنة التحكيم المركزية.
 * هذا  التقرير، خطير بما ورد فيه من معلومات موثوقة، ولو لم تكن كذلك لخرج قادة  لجنة التحكيم في اليوم التالي وهاجوا وماجوا، وهددوا الصحيفة بالويل  والثبور وعظائم الامور.
 * ولكن، ثورة حكام الولايات، خبر صحيح، لا  يأتيه الشك لا من اليمين ولا من الشمال، وسبب الثورة هو ان مجاملة صلاح  والنجومي لحكام الخرطوم فاقت كل حدود العقل والمنطق.
 * لجنة التحكيم  المركزية لا تملك القدرة على توزيع الفرص بالعدل بين حكام الخرطوم  والولايات، وذلك يعني بوضوح شديد ان اللجنة العدلية الاولى بالاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم تغتال (العدالة) بين حكامها، وتنحاز لمجموعة دون  الأخرى.
 * 4 مباريات من اصل سبعة لعبها المريخ في النسخة الحالية  للممتاز ادارها حكام الخرطوم، والرابط الاساسي بين كل هذه المواجهات انها  صعبة وكانت فرصة تعرض المريخ لخسارة نقاط خلالها كبيرة.
 * وبالمناسبة  كان من الممكن يرتفع عدد هذه المباريات الى خمسة، باعتبار ان لجنة التحكيم  المركزية عينت حكم الخرطوم الجيلاني ابو الحسن لادارة المواجهة الاخيرة ضد  الامل عطبرة، ولكن احتجاج ادارة المريخ وتهديدها بعدم اللعب تسبب في تغيير  الحكم قبل ساعات من موعد المباراة.
 * وحتى خطوة تعيين الجيلاني  ابوالحسن كانت تحمل استفزازاً واضحاً وصريحاً للمريخ الذي احتجت ادارته  بوضوح على مسألة اعتماد حكام من الخرطوم لاغلب مباريات المريخ، وتشكيكها  الصريح في تلك الخطوة المريبة والتي يزيد الشكوك حولها المستويات الغريبة  التي يظهر بها اولئك الحكام وانحيازهم لخصوم المريخ.
 * المصيبة الاكبر  هي ما اورده الحكم الدولي السابق عبدالرحمن الخضر (درمة) في حديثه  للاعلامية فاطمة الصادق من خلال حلقة تلفزيونية اكد من خلالها ان لجنة  التحكيم اسندت عدداً كبيراً من المباريات لحكام فشلوا في اجتياز اختبارات  اللياقة البدنية، وقطع درمة ان احد اعضاء الطاقم التحكيمي الذي ادار مواجهة  المريخ ومريخ الفاشر كان ضمن (الفاشلين).
 * والمصيبة التي هي اكبر ان  من تصل نسبتهم الى 50% من الحكام المنضوين تحت لواء لجنة التحكيم المركزية  فشلوا في اجتياز اختبارات اللياقة البدنية، والسبب في ذلك تأكيداً ان قيادة  اللجنة لا تهتم بتدريب الحكام ولا مراجعتهم بصورة دورية حتى لا يفضحونا  داخلياً وخارجياً كما حدث مع الحكم الدولي الفاضل ابوشنب عندما تم ابعاده  من قائمة حكام النسخة الاخيرة لكأس الامم الافريقية.
 * اللجنة فاشلة  ايضاً في عملية تأهيل الحكام، حيث لم تقام دورة تأهيل للحكام في الموسم  الحالي، وهذه فضيحة بكل المقاييس بالنسبة للجنة من المفترض ان قياداتها  اكتسبوا الخبرة اللازمة التي تجعلهم قادرين على تطوير الحكام بصورة دائمة،  وتفريخ عدد من العناصر لمساعدة لجنة الحكام بالاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم  في ادارة المباريات الدولية.
 * ولكن للاسف الشديد لجنة الحكام  الافريقية لا تهتم بحكامنا الا في الادوار الاولية من المنافسات الافريقية،  فكوادرنا للاسف الشديد سوى وليد محمد احمد لا تملك المستوى الذي يؤهله  لتمثيلنا في الادوار المتقدمة ولا البطولات الكبرى.
 * على اتحاد الكرة  ان يكون واضحاً مع نفسه وأن يعمل على وضع لجنة التحكيم المركزية في اطارها  الصحيح ومراجعة العمل الذي تقوم به والتركيز على أن يفرض قادتها العدالة،  هذا هو الخيار الاول والذي اعتقد انه غير منطقي لان قادة اللجنة لا يملكون  اي قدرات تجعلهم يصححون الاوضاع، اما الخيار الثاني فهو الجلوس مع قادة  اللجنة واجبارهم على الاستقالة وترك مقاعدهم الحالية.
 * الكرة  السودانية تضررت كثيراً لجنة صلاح والنجومي، تلك حقيقة اكدتها الايام،  فليذهبوا غير مأسوف عليهم، فحواء الحكام ولود ومن المؤكد ان هناك اسماءً  افضل منهما تملك القدرة على ادارة نشاط الهيئة العدلية الاولى في كرة القدم  السودانية بطريقة صحيحة.
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

* أسقط المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء غارزيتو 
المهاجم المالي تراوري من حساباته 
لأنه لم يجر أكثر من سبعة تمارين
 خلال ثلاثة أسابيع!

قطر عجيب
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

تراوري خارج حسابات غارزيتو فى مباراة السبت ::  ادلى الفرنسي  غارزيتو المدير الفني لنادى المريخ بتصريحات مهمة للصدى حول المالى تراوري  قائلا : هذا اللاعب وخلال ثلاثة اسابيع لم يؤد غير سبعة تمارين فقط و  بالتالى لا يمكن ان الاعتماد عليه فى ظل وجود خيارات اكثر جاهزية منه ثم ان  كل الفرص التي اتحتها له لم يقدم فيها المستوى الذي كنت اتظره منه.



الراجل دا شكل ح يقطس حجرو . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين يااااااااشباب . . .
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

اتحاد الخرطوم يسحب حكامه من 
 الدوري الممتاز::



 اعلن اتحاد الخرطوم المحلي لكرة القدم وفق مصادر عالية الثقة انه لن
 يسمح ﻷي حكم من حكامه بإدارة اي مباراة في الدوري الممتاز وكشف
 ذات المصدر ان رئيس اﻻتحاد المحلي بالخرطوم اﻻستاذ حسن عبد
 السﻼم مستاء من الهجوم المتواصل من قيادات المريخ نحو حكامه وانه
 سوف ينقل حسب ما علمت ( سودانا فوق) القرار للدكتور معتصم جعفر
 رئيس اﻻتحاد العام



فى ستين الف داهية .... ال ما عوّدتهم .. بلا حكام الخرطوم برا قرف ... فى 60 هم و حسن عبدالسلام
                        	*

----------

